# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  أعمدة الصحف الصادرة صباح الإثنين 3 أغسطس 2015

## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*موسى مصطفى


نحمد الله انها جاءت سليمة !!
التعادل مع مريخ الفاشر في ظل الظروف النفسية التي دخل بها المريخ المباراة يعتبر مكسبا كبيرا للمريخ على الاقل ستضعه في الصدارة بفارق الاهداف.
المريخ الفاشر رغم انه لعب باسلوب دفاعي وهو متوقع لكن هجماته المرتدة كانت خطيرة جدا ابرزها فرص مصعب العلمين وديفيد وهما في وضعية انفراد كامل بالمرمى الا ان المدافع امير كمال لعب دورا مهما في ابعاد اخطر ثلاث انفرادات بمرمى فريقه.
ندرك ان هناك من يهاجمون اللاعبين ولكننا نقول ان الجهاز الفني لجأ لاسلوب اللعب التجاري في شوط اللعب الثاني وهو اسلوب يتبعه مريخ الفاشر واعتقد انه اراح اصحاب الارض كثيرا لان اسلوب (اللمسة الواحدة) بجانب المراوغة كانت قد ادخلت مريخ الفاشر في حرج شديد.
مريخ الفاشر استحق الاحترام وكذلك مدربه لانهم نبهوا المريخ لنقطة مهمة كانت ستكلف المريخ الخروج من الابطال لا قدر الله لو تعادل في مباراته ضد الوفاق.
السلاطين دقوا ناقوس الخطر واكدوا ان المريخ يحتاج لعلاج جذري وسريع وعاجل لبعض المشاكل الفنية خاصة الكرات المرتدة !!
بالامس قلنا ان اي نتيجة ستنعكس على مباراة الاحد وحذرنا من الاستهتار والغرور وهو ما وقع فيه نجوم المريخ والذين لعبوا باهمال ولا مبالاة في شوط اللعب الثاني وكانوا قريبين من فقدانهم للمباراة .
وفاق سطيف ليس مريخ الفاشر ومثل الهدايا التي قدمها رفاق امير كمال لمصعب العملين وديفيد والتي اضاعوها لن يهدرها زيايه ولا بلعميري.
كتبنا بالامس وحذرنا من اللعب بالنار ولكن نجوم المريخ تركوا اللعب بالنار بل لعبوا بالاخطر و(كادوا يودوا المريخ في داهية !!)
الادهى و الامر ان الفرنسي ظل يتفرج على الخرمجة التي يمارسها نجوم المريخ على مستوى الهجوم فمباراة الامس كانت تحتاج الى اللاعب عبده جابر في الهجوم لانه مرتاح بينما اشرك الفرنسي بكري المرهق الذي توقف تماما في الشوط الثاني .
لو لعب عبده جابر بديلا لراجي لتحولت الكفة لصالح المريخ !!
وقفنا مع الفرنسي وساندناه ولكن في مباراة الامس يجب ان نقول له انك لم تكن موفقا في اختيار العناصر ولا حتى التبديلات والتي لم تأت بجديد بل منحت مريخ الفاشر الثبات مع مرور الوقت وخرج بما يريد.
مريخ الفاشر المنقوص احرج الفرنسي مكتمل الصفوف.
ما حدث في مباراة الامس لو حدث في مباراة وفاق سطيف على غارزيتو ان يحزم حقائب العودة لبلاده لان الاهمال والغرور ممنوع!!
ان وجدنا العذر لنجوم المريخ ومدربهم من الاصابة فلن تجد الجماهير العذر في اي نتيجة غير الفوز امام الوفاق
على غازريتو ان يعلم ان الجماهير التي صفقت له سابقا سترميه بالبيض الفاسد والقوارير في مباراة الوفاق 
على نجوم المريخ تقدير المسؤولية واللعب برجولة بدلا من الاهمال والاستهتار !!
الغرور لا مكان له في معركة الاحد !!
اما ان يلعب نجوم المريخ بحمرة عين او يتركوا المريخ غير مأسوف عليهم 
مريخ الفاشر بدون مدرب ولا اعداد وسبعة من نجومه الاساسيين بالخرطوم ومع ذلك احرجهم 
تبا لكم !!
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*محمد كامل سعيد

* عاد المريخ الى (فصوله الباردة) وتعثر عصر أمس امام مريخ الفاشر بالنقعة واكتفى (مرشح الفوز بكأس افريقيا) بالتعادل السلبي، بعدما فشلت كل محاولات (ابو ثلاثة مليارات) وبقية (السحرة) في فك شفرة شباك الحارس المتألق جاهد..!!

* تعادل المريخ وصار امر صدارته للممتاز مهدداً حال فوز الهلال على النسور اليوم، واعتقد ان في ذلك (درس عميق) ينبغى على الجميع استيعابه خاصة اصحاب النظرة السطحية الذين لا يعرفون غير العاطفة لدرجة انهم نقلوا عدواها لكل المتعصبين..!!

* استحوذ المريخ العاصمي على الكرة لكن لاعبيه فشلوا في ترجمة السيطرة الى أهداف بل على العكس كادت الشباك تهتز في اكثر من مناسبة لو لا رعونة مهاجمي السلاطين وتوفيق الحارس المعز في اكثر من تسديدة تجاه مرماه..!!

* التعادل سادتي هو احد احتمالات كرة القدم، ويبقى العشم والامل كبيراً في تعديل وتصحيح الاخطاء، والعمل لإيجاد النهايات المناسبة لكل الاشكاليات التي حملها لقاء الأمس والتي نتمنى ان تكون نتيجتها قد (ايقظت البعض من احلامهم)..!!

* نعم اعتقد ان الحديث عن وجود ثوابت في نتائج كرة القدم اصبح لا طائل منه ولعل ما حدث من تفاؤل وصل عند البعض الى عنان السماء يمكن ان يعود بالسلب والنتائج العكسية على الجميع فيحدث ما لا تحمد عقباه..!!

* التعادل نتيجة اعتيادية مثلها مثل الفوز والهزيمة، وعلى جميع المنتمين لهذه المعشوقة ان يضعوا كل تلك الاحتمالات حتى ولو سارت في غير مصالحهم او سياستهم التعصبية التي تضر أكثر من ما تفيد..!!

* ورغم ان ضياع نقطتين قد يصب في اتجاه مغاير، وربما ينعكس بالسلب على السواد الأعظم من المريدين، الاّ اننا نتمنى ان يتعامل عشاق الاحمر مع النتيجة بعقلانية ودون اي تبريرات على شاكلة ان (الملعب او الحكم) هما اللذان تسببا في التعثر..!!

* نقول ذلك ونؤكد ان التعادل الذي انتهت عليه مباراة الأمس، وبجانب ان كرة القدم هي لعبة تدور في فلك الاحتمالات، قد يكون بسبب الثقة الزائدة التي فرضت نفسها على جل المريخاب تأثراً بما يكتبه جل الاعلاميين والذين يستندون على العاطفة والتعصب..!!

* نقول ذلك ونعيده وسنظل نكرره حتى لا يحدث في المباراة الافريقية والمصيرية امام وفاق سطيف الجزائري ـ وليس وفاة سطيف ـ ولعل قرار تأجيل مباراة الاحمر امام الاهلي شندي حدث بطريقة حكيمة ستجنب الفريق المزيد من الخسائر المعنوية..!!

* تعثر المريخ وخسر بالتعادل، ولكن لا يزال الفريق داخل المنافسة على لقب الدوري وكل ما نتمناه ان يستفيد قادة النادي سواء في المجلس او الجهاز الفني واللاعبين والاعلام من هذا الدرس القاسي والعمل على تحجيم آثاره..!!

* نعلم ان نتائج المريخ وعندما تسير في عكس اتجاه (الاحلام الوردية) التي يتبى تشيدها من لا هم لهم غير خدمة مصالحهم الخاصة، تلك النتائج تكون على الدوام قابلة للتوسع وبالتالي فانها تهدد بنسف كل المعطيات الايجابية والمكتسبات..!!

* تخريمة أولى: لنقتنع اولاً ان كرة القدم فيها التعادل والفوز والهزيمة، ولا يستطيع احد تأكيد استمرار انتصارات فريق ما في اي منافسة ولو من باب ان ذلك لا علاقة له بثوابت الرياضة وكرة القدم..!!

* تخريمة ثانية: ربما يكون التعادل مقدمة لقادم اروع بشرط ان نستفيد من دروسنا السابقة ونضعها في الحسابات قبل التفكير في تناول التربع على عرش افريقيا او الفوز بلقب الابطال..!!

* تخريمة ثالثة: بكري وكوفي وبقية اللاعبين لم يصلوا الى مرحلة ان يتعامل معهم الجمهور وبعض الزملاء على انهم اساطير يتفردون عن الآخرين بقدرات خارقة.. ولنا عودة باذن الله..!!
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*عسى أن تكرهوا شيئا
 

اسماعيل حسن
وكفى
عسى أن تكرهوا شيئا..* رغم أن الحكم الذي أدارها كان في قمة النزاهة والتجرد..
* إلا أن المريخ العاصمي فشل أمس في فك عقدة مريخ الفاشر واكتفى بالتعادل السلبي محافظا على الصدارة بفارق الأهداف عن وصيفه الهلال الامدماني بعد أن كان محافظاً عليها بفارق الاهداف..
* المباراة عموماً وكما توقعتها في هذه الزاوية أمس، كانت محرجة وصعبة جدا على مريخ العاصمة..
* ليس لأنه سيئاً..
* ولا لأن الملعب مليء أصلا بالحفر والمطبات،
* إنما لأن التنظيم الدفاعي لمريخ الفاشر بدءاً بحراسة مرماه، ومروراً بخط ظهره، وانتهاءً بنجمي الارتكاز، كان محكماً جداً..
* الأمر الذي نحسب أنه سيساعده كثيراً __ أي مريخ السودان __ في ترتيب طريقة وخطة لعبه وأوراقه الهجوميه قبل مباراته الأفريقية المرتقبة أمام الوفاق الجزائري يوم الأحد القادم، بإعتبار أن هذا الأخير لابد سيلعب بنفس التنظيم الذي لعب به السلاطين أمس..
* عموماً يمكن القول إن المباراة كانت مفيدة جداً لغارزيتو…
* وأرى أن المريخ لو تراجع عن مطالبته بتأجيل مباراة أهلي شندي، ووافق على أدائها ، فربما تقدم له فائدة أخري.. أعظم وأكبر .
* غياب علاء الدين لم يؤثر كثيرا على أداء خط دفاعنا.. فقد كان بديله الريح على جيدا رغم الخطأ الوحيد الذي ارتكبه في الشوط الأول..
* ختاماً … عسى أن نكره شيئا وهو خير لنا .
* ولعل سلبيات التعادل أمس، تكون سبباً في إيجابيات الأحد القادم ، وتقودنا إلى تحقيق نصر قوي كبير على بطل أندية أفريقيا … يقوي آمالنا في الصعود إلى المربع الذهبي..آخر السطور

* إصرار اللاعب بكري المدينة على الحماقة والاحتجاج على قرارات الحكام بتلك الحدة والانفعال، نخشى أن ندفع ثمنه غاليا في مباراة مهمة…
* ولا يهمك ابنى الريح …. واثقين منك…
* وإن كان على ذلك الخطأ الذي كاد يكلفنا هدفاً اليماً في الشوط الأول، فلقد كفرت عنه في نفس اللحظة بملاحقتك لمهاجم مريخ الفاشر ديفيد . وضغطك القوي عليه، لتضيق أمامه الزاوية التي كان في مواجهتها ويفشل في الاستفادة منه، وتخرج تصويبته إلى الآوت..
* المستوى الذي قدمه أوكراه في هذه المباراة أكد من جديد على أن مكانه التشكيلة الأساسية في أي مباراة محلية أو إفريقية..
* المعز محجوب….. أثبت بيانا بالعمل أن الدهن في العتاقى.. ولقد لاحظنا توجيهاته المستمرة لزملائه المدافعين ، ولفت نظرهم أول بأول للتمركز الجيد..
* الحكم الذي أدار المباراة يستحق عشرة من عشرة… وليته يدير لقاء القمة القادم..
* ملعب النقعة فضيييييحة.. ولا يشبه فاشر السلطان على دينار…
* حارس السلاطين مجاهد محجوب حارس موهوب وينتظره مستقبل مشرق لو (بطّل الحركات)..
* أيمن سعيد … كان نجم المباراة الأول.. يليه سلمون جابسون..
* غلطة أمير كمال مع بدايات الشوط الثاني (أخير) منها غلطة الريح!! ولولا خبرة المعز كان يمكن أن تصيبنا في مقتل… خاصة وأن غلطة الشاطر بعشرة..
* وللأمانة عاد أمير الحسن بعدها وانقذنا من هجمة خطيرة لمريخ الفاشر..
* مشرف زكريا كان أفضل لاعبى المريخ الفاشري..
* كوفي ومصعب شكلا ثنائية خطيرة.. وتفاهماً جيداً.. فقط عاب الثاني عدم التركيز قبل عكسه لكثير من الكرات أمام مرمى الخصم.
* رجل الخط الثاني حاول أن يلعب لعبة خبيثة ضدنا في الدقائق الأخيرة واحتسب تسللا على رمضان من وحي خياله..
* وكفى.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*حائط صد 
***
 محمود الدرديري
*****
ترياق الغرور 
*****
*لم تعجب نتيجة الامس الكثير من جماهير الزعيم التى إنتظرت فوز الاحمر بنتيجة كبيره على ملعب النقعة بعد ان صور لها إعلام المريخ ان المارد الاحمر لن يقف فى طريقة اى فريق محليا او افريقيا 
*تابعنا كتابات غريبة عقب مباراة الفريق امام هلال الفاشر تتحدث عن (عرض مريخى جنن العالم) مع ان واقع المباراة كان يشير لاداء غير مقبول بالشوط الاول وإنتفاضة فى الشوط الثانى
*لكن المتابع لمعظم الكتابات عقب نهاية المباراة يعتقد ان الاحمر قدم اداء برازيلى طيلة التسعين دقيقه رغم ان واقع الحال يثبت عكس ذلك
*والاسواء من كل ذلك ان جماهير المريخ اصبحت لاتقبل إلا (الإطراء على الفريق) واذكر اننى عندما تحدثت معلقاً على مجريات المباراة وذكرت ان اداء المريخ لم يكن بالمستوى المطلوب خاصة فى الشوط الاول.راسلنى احدهم قائلا (مالك يا استاذ عاوزنا نغير راينا فيك) وكاننى كذبت فى سردى لتفاصيل اللقاء 
*وبالعودة للقاء الامس نجد ان المريخ لم يصنع الكثير من الفرص الخطيرة وإكتفى بمحاولة واحده فى الشوط الاول عن طريق بكرى المدينة ارتدت من العارضة
*فى المقابل وجد مهاجم مريخ الفاشر ديفيد اخطر فرص اللقاء من الكرة التى فشل الريح على فى ابعادها لتجد المهاجم النيجيرى وينفرد بالمعز إلا ان تسديدته خرجت بعيدا عن الملعب 
*شخصيا لم استغرب من اداء المريخ بالامس بعد مطالعتى للعديد من المقالات التى بالغت فى الإطراء على نجوم الاحمر وخاصه اوكرا الذى كان بالامس ضيف شرف المباراة
*لا ادرى صراحة متى يمكننا الإستفادة من الاخطاء التى ظللنا نرتكبها بصورة متكرره؟ متى نتعلم كيف نتعامل مع مجريات الاحداث الموجوده امامنا؟
*اصبح الحديث عن (النفسية الهشة للاعب السودانى)مكرر وملل ورغم ذلك لم نحاول ولو لمره واحده إيجاد حلول لهذه المعضلة
*لا اريد القسوه على إعلام المريخ الذى يضم اساتذة احترمهم جدا واقدرهم.ولكن لابد من تغيير المفاهيم فى التعامل مع الاحداث
*ماحدث سادتى يجب ان يكون بمثابة الدرس لنا جميعا فى كيفية التعامل مع كل نتائج كرة القدم بدون تهويل
*ونحمد الله كثيرا ان هذا التعادل جاء فى بطولة الدورى الممتاز التى يمكن التعويض من خلال بقية مبارياتها عكس البطولة الافريقية التى لاتحتمل اى إخفاق
* التوقيت الحالى لتعادل المريخ يعتبر نموذجيا من واقع انه يسبق اللقاء الافريقى الهام امام وفاق سطيف.كما يمثل (ترياق) لحالة الغرور التى بدات تسيطر على لاعبى ومشجعى المريخ بعد النتائج الاخيرة والإطراء المبالغ فيه من جانب الإعلام 
*إنتهت مباراة مريخ الفاشر بخيرها وشرها.وتبقى امامنا التحدى الاكبر والاهم افريقيا واعنى مباراة وفاق سطيف الجزائرى والتى تحتاج لمجهودات كبيره من الجميع 
*تعالوا نغلق ملف مباراة الامس ونفكر فى كيفية دعم الفريق فى موقعة التاسع من اغسطس حتى يعود الفرح لديار الزعيم
*لا تسمحوا للإحباط ان يسيطر عليكم.ولاتشغلوا بالكم بما سيسطره إعلام الضلال الازرق فى حق الفريق لاننا نعرف قدر الزعيم جيداً وهذا يكفى
*نظموا صفوفكم وكثفوا من إستعدادتكم ياشعب المريخ لان ماينتظرنا من عمل خلال المرحلة القادمة يستوجب من الجميع ربط الأحزمة والعمل يد واحده من اجل الكيان
فى السنتر
*ينظم التراس اوليمبوس مونس اليوم الاثنين وعقب صلاة المغرب (جلسة تنويريه)عن مفهوم الالتراس ويفتح الباب واسعاً امام كل شخص يرغب فى اللإنضمام(لشفوت الكورفا سود)ونيل عضوية المجموعة والمساهمه بصورة فاعلة تطوير التشجيع
*والجميع تابع العمل الكبير الذى قام به افراد المجموعه خلال الفترة الماضية وقيادتهم للمدرجات بكل تمييز واساليبهم المبتكرة التى وجدت الإشادة والتقدير من مختلف فئات المريخ
*هى دعوة نوجهها لكل من يرغب فى الإنضمام لهؤلاء الشفوت بالحضور امام قاعة الصداقة بالخرطوم عند السابعة والنصف من مساء اليوم والإستماع لافكار ومفاهيم هذه المجموعة.ولمزيد من الإستفسار يمكن التواصل عبر الرقم 0115901861
*خبر مزعج تداوله البعض عبر مواقع التواصل الإجتماعى يتحدث عن تخطيط (فئة ضالة)لإحداث حالات شغب فى مباراة المريخ المقبلة امام وفاق سطيف الجزائرى.وإستهدافهم المباشر للحكم المساعد وإصابته بحجر لإجبار قاضى الجولة على إلغاء المباراة
*وبغض النظر عن صحة هذا الخبر من عدمه يجب ان يتم التعامل معه بحزم وجدية حتى نفوت الفرصة على كل مندس يحاول إلحاق الضرر بالزعيم
*على جماهير المريخ يقع الدور الاكبر فى حماية الفريق من خلال التعامل الحاسم مع كل شخص يحاول الخروج عن النص حتى وإن كان يرتدى تى شيرت الفريق.لان مصلحة الفريق فوق كل شئ
*اتركوا المثالية الزائدة ودافعوا عن الزعيم بشتى السبل ولا تعطوا الفرصه لهؤلاء من اجل تنفيذ مخططاتهم القذره.فابناء المريخ احياناً اشد ضرر على الكيان من الاعداء
اخر الكلام
عاش المريخ قوياً بابناءه الخُلص
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

* تعادل المريخ وصار امر صدارته للممتاز مهدداً حال فوز الهلال على النسور اليوم

المريخ يتفوق على الهلال بثلاث نقاط ... كدى فهمنا الهلال حيتصدر كيف
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*حتى لو فاز الرشاريش على النسور يبقى المريخ فى الصدارة بفارق الاهداف !!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب منعم على الروائع

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
قطوف
ابراهيم باترا
موقعة الوفاق تبدا الان

تأهل  المريخ لنصف نهائي دوري ابطال افريقيا يتحقق بالفوز على وفاق سطيف بعد اقل  من اسبوع بقلعته البهية .. فالفوز على عملاق شمال افريقيا يخرجه بنسبة  كبيرة عن سباق المنافسة على بطاقتي العبور لمربع ذهب (الشابمبيونز ليغ) ،  هزيمة السطايفة ستجعل فرص عبور مشروطة بالتفوق على اتحاد العاصمة وذاك امر  شديد الصعوبة .. والمريخ سادتي عليه ان يعمل جاهدا منذ الأن بكل قواه  لملحمة الأحد .. فقطاع الجماهير الذي وعد باستنفار 50 الف متفرج عليه ان  يعمل منذ الأن باستراتيجية واضحة ، خاصة وان المباراة ستقام في وقت متأخر  بأمر القناة ال ((bein sborts !

لا يختلف اثنان حول امكانات المريخ  الفنية وجاهزيته البدنية ، وتفوقه البائن على الوفاق في كل شيء .. ورغم كل  شيء يبقى الحذر واجب والاستعداد اكثر وجوباً .. حتى نعبر ونمر بسلام الى  دور الاربعة ، وحتى لا يفاجأنا عملاق الجزائر بتعادل او فوز علينا ان نعمل  بطريقة جدية .. نذكر فقط بأن المريخ كان احق بالفوز على زيسكو 2009 لكنه  خسر لأسباب عديدة اهمها اهمال المباراة .. وتجاهل تحذير طاقم التحكيم  الكاميروني المنحاز الذي فعل كل شيء لهزيمة الاحمر الوهاج .. والتشجيع  الجماهيري ال(غير فعال) .. ان استفدنا من دروس الماضي المتعددة سنعبر بأمان  الى نصف نهائي الأبطال بأذن من رفع السماء بغير عمد ..

نعلم  وتعلمون .. ان الجهاز الفني سيقوم بما يليه .. سيعمل للفوز بتجهيز اللاعبين  بالطريقة التي تتناسب مع الملحمة .. فهل انتم يا جماهير المريخ جاهزون  لتحولوا المدرجات ل(بركان) .. هل انتم يا صفوة جاهزون لتقولوا كلمتكم ـ كما  فعلتموها في ليلة موقعة عزام .. وامسية مباراة كابسكورب .. او كما ابدعتم  في ام الملاحم امام عملاق باب سويقة الذي تحول لفريق صغير في ملحمة القلعة  البهية .؟

خلاصة .. موقعة الأحد تحتاج لتكاتف وتعاضد .. تحتاج  لمدرجات تشجع منذ البداية الى ما بعد النهاية .. مباراة الوفاق لا تحتاج  للساحر اوكراه وحده وللحريف كوفي وبقية العقد الجميل من نجوم وفرسان المريخ  الاماجد ـ انما تحتاج لكل شعب المريخ .. ليتنا نعمل منذ الأن لهذه  المباراة (المعركة) .!

مامون ابوشيبة .. اوكراه وكوفي .!!

طالب  الاستاذ المحترم مامون ابوشيبة باشراك الغانيان كوفي واوكراه بغرض التأثير  العاطفي على الحكم الغاني الذي سيدير مباراة المريخ .. وفي ذلك ظلم كبير  لكوفي واوكراه ـ فالثنائي يعتبر الافضل بين جميع نجوم الفرق المشاركة في  مرحلة دور المجموعتين في بطولة افريقيا الكبرى للأندية .. لو اشرك غارزيتو  الثنائي الغاني سيفوز المريخ على الوفاق حتى وان ادار المباراة رئيس نادي  وفاق سطيف الجزائري ..
المريخ يحتاج للساحر اوكراه لصناعة الفارق داخل  المستطيل الأخضر بمهاراته العالية واجادته التامة لصناعة الاهداف وتسجيلها  .. اما كوفي فرانسيس فهو النجم الاول في اخر مباراتيين .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
القول الفصل
ياسر بشير
من الذي ذبح المريخ؟

* من حُسن حظ المدرب دييغو غارزيتو المدير الفني للمريخ أن كثير ممن يقومون بالقراءة الفنية للمباريات عبر الصحافة الرياضية لا يعرفون القواعد الأساسية لهذا الضرب الهام من العلوم (التحليل الفني لمباراة كرة القدم).
* ولدواعي ذلك ينصرف أحياناً من يُفترض أنهم محللون إلى تناول أمور شتى، وقد يكون كثير منها ليست السبب المنطقي لخسارة فريق أو تفوقه.
* وبذلك تضيع الكثير من الحقائق، ويصبح الإلتباس هو السمة السائدة، وقد يتحول إلى إعتقاد راسخ، يصعب تصحيحه، وتقويمه، بالرغم من أهمية ذلك.
* فالمعرفة الصحيحة لأسباب التفوق، أو الإخفاق، تؤدي بالطبع لإزالة أوجه القصور مستقبلاً.
* وإذا أخذنا حالة المريخ في مباراته أمام إتحاد العاصمة الجزائري لحساب الجولة الثانية لبطولة دوري ابطال افريقيا بأرض الأخير كمثال، ومن ثم موقف كثير من الذين إنبروا لتحليلها، سنكتشف أننا أمام أزمة تحليل فني، علمي، لمباريات كرة القدم.
* عقب هذه المباراة - ومازال المد الكتابي متصلاً - ذهب كثيرٌ من المحللين لتوجيه اللوم إلى حكم المباراة بسبب عدم إحتسابه لهدف صحيح للمريخ أحرزه شيبوب كان سيكفل للفريق التعادل والخروج بعدة مكاسب.
* ومن ثم تشكّل رأي قائم على ما توصل إليه المحللون وهو أن الحسابات المعقدة التي يعيشها المريخ الآن للصعود لدور الاربعة سببها الأساسي نقض ذلك الهدف.
* وهذا ما أشرت إليه في السطور الأولى ب(وقد يكون كثير منها ليست السبب المنطقي لخسارة فريق أو تفوقه).
* وكما أشرت أيضاً إلى تحول تلك الفكرة: (لإعتقاد راسخ يصعب تصحيحه، وتقويمه).
* ونحن الآن بصدد تصحيح ذلك الإعتقاد الذي نحسبه قد رسخ في الأذهان، والعقول، بطرح سؤال محوري وهو من الذي ذبح المريخ؟) ونعرف أن مهمتنا شاقة، وصعبة.
* فلماذا تجاهل ويتجاهل المحللون حتى الآن أمر التشكيلة التي خاض بها غارزيتو هذه المباراة؟.
* ألم تشتمل هذه التشكيلة على الكثير من أوجه القصور؟.
* وللتذكير بالتشكيلة فقد جاءت على النحو التالي: ( جمال سالم في حراسة المرمى، رمضان عجب وجابسون سالمون وأمير كمال، ومصعب عمر في الدفاع، عمر بخيت وأيمن سعيد كثنائي ارتكاز وأحمد ضفر وراجي وديديه كوسط متقدم ثم بكري المدينة في الهجوم.
* لعب في هذه المباراة كلاعب (مولف) في غير خانته جابسون سالمون كمتوسط دفاع، فهل أفلح في تلك الخانة؟ ثم ألم يكن ذلك على حساب الارتكاز ثم الوسط ككل؟.
* وهل نجح عمر بخيت في خانة الارتكاز؟ وهل كان هو الخيار الأمثل في هذه الخانة؟.
* ما مدى تفوق احمد ضفر في الوسط المتقدم في هذه المباراة؟. وهل تسبب عمر بخيت وضفر بالفعل في بطء ايقاع المريخ؟.
* هل قام عمر بخيت بواجباته الدفاعية كما يجب، ناهيك عن الهجومية؟. هذا السؤال تحديداً سأجيب عليه بنفسي أما بقية الأسئلة فقد أجاب عنها عملياً ومن خلال المباراة اللاعبين كوفي واوكرا وشيبوب عندما عاد غارزيتو الى رشده، وقام بإشراكهم في أواخر المباراة بدلاء لضفر وعمر وراجي.
* لو أخذنا حالة الهدف الذي ولج مرمى المريخ سيكون كافياً للتدليل على تواضع عمر.
* بدأت الهجمة من الناحية اليسرى للجزائري وتقدم اللاعبون الى داخل منطقة الجزاء وتم عكس الكرة الى الخارج على مشارف المنطقة فكان اللاعب الذي وصلته الكرة أمام عمر بخيت ومن ثم لعبها لبلايلي الذي سجل منها بهدؤ.
* لو عدنا لوضعية عمر هنا نجدها غريبة كل الغرابة، فليس من المعقول ان يصل الفريق الجزائري الى منطقة جزاء المريخ ويكون لاعب الارتكاز خارج هذه المنطقة، كما أن تحرك عمر لو كان سريعاً كما يجب فإنه سيستقبل هجوم الجزائر بوجهه وبالتالي يكون تدخله مناسباً مع إمكانية إبعاد الخطر.
* نكرر أن كل الأسئلة الأخرى فقد أجاب عليها كوفي واوكرا وشيبوب بعد دخولهم بل أن هذا الثلاثي هو السبب الرئيسي الذي منح أصحاب النظرة القاصرة للحديث عن هدف البديل شيبوب غير المحتسب من قبل الحكم والانصراف كلياً عن توجيه النقد للمتسبب في حرمان المريخ من هذه الكفاءات وهو غارزيتو.
* الإعتراف المثير الذي يجب أن نسجّله أن حكم هذه المباراة لم يكن متربصاً بالمريخ خاصة لو قارناه بحكم مباراة المريخ والترجي بتونس.
* فمن الذي ذبح المريخ الحكم غير المتربص، أم غارزيتو؟.
* أما الحكم فقد ذهب وبقي غارزيتو.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
اصداء كروية
غاندي الزيدابي
هذا هو البطل !

يبدو اننا اصبحنا وكما زكرنا من قبل باننا نقترب مع اطلالة كل يوم من تحقيق الحلم الذى ظل يراودنا كثيرا وهو التتويج بلقب دورى ابطال افريقيا اللقب الذى استعصى على انديتنا كثيرا رغم وصول الهلال الى النهائى مرتين ومحاولات المريخ الجادة فى العام 2009 عندما اقتحم دورى المجموعات رفقة جارة الهلال . مادفعنى للعودة لهذا الموضوع هو اخر مقال كتبته ووكان بعنوان (اللقب قريب ولكن !) وهو ما اكده الحارس الاسطورة للكرة المصرية والمعلق والمحلل التلفزيونى كابتن احمد شوبير والذى قال بالواضح فى برنامجة (مع شوبير ) والذى يبث بقناة صدى البلد (ابقى قابلونى لو الهلال ماخدش كأس الابطال ) وتطرق للنجوم الموهوبين الذين يعتمد عليهم الفريق وعلى راسهم نزار حامد والحارس مكسيم ووصفهم بانهم الافضل بافريقيا .

{ وفى المقابل اطلق مدرب المريخ الفرنسى غارزيتو من الفاشر تصريح مثير بعد عثورة على خاتم من الذهب الخالص اثناء تدريب الفريق بالملعب المحلق للفندق الذى حلت به بعثة المريخ قبل ملاقاة مريخ الفاشر واكد غارزيتو بان عثورة على هذا الخاتم الذهبى دلالة واشارة لفوز المريخ بكاس دورى ابطال افريقيا وحصد الذهب !

{مماسبق من تصريحات وبغض النظر عن تحقيقها او عدم ذلك فاننا نحترم راى نجم الكرة المصرية احمد شوبير وتحليلاته وقراءته الواقعية والمنطقية والذى عركته التجارب داخل ارضية الميدان حيث مثل مصر فى كاس العالم بايطاليا عام 90 اضافة لمتابعتة وثقافتة الكروية الكبيرة خاصة فى القارة السمراء . وبالطبع فان ماقاله شوبير اثلج صدورنا لانها شهادة جاءت من رجل كروى لايجامل فى عملة وتخصصة وحديثه يؤكد فعلا بان هلال السودان اصبح بعبا مخيفا لكل من يجده فى الميدان سواء ان كان الغربان او مغرب تطوان وهو الجدير بالفوز بالكاس واسعاد شعب السودان !

{ وفى ذات السياق يجب الا نمر مرور الكرام على حديث غارزيتو الذى اطلقه من فاشر السلطان مؤكدا بان ذهب افريقيا لمريخ السودان , فغارزيتو مدرب كبير ويعلم بامكانيات لاعبية جيدا من حراسة المرمى مرورا بالدفاع ثم الوسط وحتى الاحتياطى ودائما المدربون يهربون من التصريحات التى ربما ترتد عليهم وتخصم من رصيدهم ولكن الفرنسى قالها وهو مسوؤل عنها وواثق جدا من ان خاتم الذهب الذى تحصل عليه داخل ارضية الميدان سيكون بوصلة الطريق الى الاضواء والبريق وبعد معاينته لمستويات جميع الاندية المشاركة فى دورى الابطال وعلى ضؤ النتائج الطيبة التى حققها حتى الان امام كماشة الاندية الجزائرية الثلاث والتى حقق الفوز على مولوديتها وتعادل مع وفاقها وخسر بشرف امام اتحادها !

{ ملحوظة : المريخ المحلى الذى شاهدناه بالفاشر امام السلاطين ليس له علاقة بالمريخ الافريقى ولزا لزم التوضيح والتنوية !

آخر الاصداء

المهم فى الموضوع ان اللقب سودانى بعد الحديث المصرى والذى عززه الفرنسى . ولكن رغم ذلك فان الحذر واجب فالمجنونة غدارة وحتى لاتدير ظهرها للازرق او الاحمر فى الامتار الاخيرة يجب العمل بجدية لحسم المواجهات الافريقية !


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
كلام في الشبك
حسام حامد
مرحلة التفوق الأحمر «2» - «2»..!!

×خلال الجزء الأول تحدثنا بالتفصيل عن الأسباب التي جعلت الهلال يتفوق على المريخ بالفوز بلقب الدوري الممتاز لخمس سنوات متتالية، ما جعله متفوقاً في عدد مرات التتويج بالدوري، وقلنا أن التعرية الفنية ساهمت بصورة مباشرة في التفوق الأزرق، كما تحدثنا عن غياب الحنكة الإدارية والتخطيط للمستقبل، ذلك بعد التغيرات المستمرة في الكرسي الفني، كما تحدثنا عن فرصة المريخ في التفوق على الهلال خلال العشر سنوات المقبلة، حال تخلى رئيسه المقتدر عن العناد فيما يتعلق باعتماده على بعض الوجوه الإدارية الفاشلة، بجانب ضرورة تمسكه بتنفيذ تقرير المدرب خلال فترة التسجيلات.

×اليوم نواصل في ذات الصدد ونقول أن المريخ وخلال فترة التسجيلات الفائتة خرج بمكسب أول تمثل في المحافظة على التشكيلة الأساسية وقد سبق أن كتبت مقالاً تحت عنوان: «البيع من رأس المال»، تحدثت خلاله عن التعدي الجائر على التوليفة الأساسية وتقارير الأجهزة الفنية، وعن تسببها المباشر في تفوق الهلال، بعد أن صنع لنفسه «هيكل عظمي للفريق»، على عكس المريخ الذي وصل إلى مرحلة وجود لاعب واحد كأساسي من توليفة مريخ البدري، مريخ ريكاردو، مريخ كروجر وهو قائد الفريق أحمد الباشا في فترة من الفترات الجيدة من مسيرته الكروية.

×ما حدث خلال فترة الإحلال والإبدال الفائتة ننتظر تتويجه بالمحافظة على النسق الفني الحالي، ذلك بالتجديد للفرنسي وابنه «نهاية الموسم»، بغض النظر عن المحصلة النهائية للأحمر، مع ضرورة المحافظة على عظم الفريق الحالي، ما يؤكد على حقيقة مقال سبق وأن كتبته بـ«صحيفة الهدف» أرد الله غربتها، عن «صفر القمة»، والذي تحدثت خلاله عن الوصول لمرحلة القمة ومن ثم البدء في التخطيط للمستقبل من تلك النقطة «صفر القمة»ومن ثم التوجه إلى رقم «1» من القمة والرقم «2» من القمة، فبهذه الطريقة نكون قد حافظنا على جهود ما قبل الوصول للقمة، وبدأنا في الترقي لقمم أخرى، وهو عين ما يجب أن يبحث عنه المريخ خلال الفترة المقبلة فالجهاز الفني يدخل كل جولة من حيث انتهت الجولة الماضية ويجب على الإدارة أن تنتهج ذلك النهج للوصول للأهداف الموضوعة.

×وجود الفرنسي غارزيتو على رأس الجهاز الفني ننتظر تتويجه بوجود إداريين ثلاثة على الأقل، بجودة «حاتم عبد الغفار»، ذلك بمنصب «نائب الرئيس» ومنصب «السكرتير» ومنصب «رئيس القطاع»، كما ننتظر إضافة «دائرة كرة» مختصة، حتى وأن كانت أجنبية على طريقة التعاقد مع المصري عماد النحاس الذي تمت محاربته ومن ثم الإجهاز عليه بالإقالة، بالإضافة إلى ضرورة تطوير فرق الشباب بإسناد الأشراف عليها لطاقم تدريب شاب «جبرة مثلاً» مع ضرورة إشراف غارزيتو المباشر عليها، حينها فقط نضمن للمريخ التفوق والمواصلة في التفوق خلال السنوات المقبلة.

×عندما سُئل المصري عصام الحضري عن سر تفوق الأهلي على الزمالك طيلة السنوات التي عاشها الحارس الأفضل بالقارة داخل أسوار القلعة الحمراء قال : ‘‘تعاقدنا مع أفضل اللاعبين في الدوري بمبدأ «التكويش» فسجل الفريق أفضل النجوم بالنسبة لكل الخانات ولم يترك للزمالك إلاّ اللاعبين الأقل بذات الخاناتـ فتفوق الأحمر بالوصول للجودة في كل خطوط اللعب’’، وما يؤكد على حديث الحضري أن الأهلي ظل يهيمن على توليفة منتخب الفراعنة، والزمالك لم يستطع التتويج بدرع الدوري إلاّ بعد أحدى عشر عاماً بالتمام والكمال..

×ملاحظة: من يقول أن الحديث أعلاه لم يحن وقته عليه أن يعلم بأن مجلس المريخ كون قطاع مراحله السنية يوم الأمس.

في القائم

×خسر المريخ نقطتين بتعادله مع الطرف الأحمر من قمة الفاشر، ذلك بعد فوزه بثلاث نقاط على الطرف الأزرق للمدينة قبل يومين فقط من انطلاق جولة الأمس.

×خلال الجولة الأولى أمام الخيالة، تأكد الجميع من المهارة العالية للغاني أوكرا عندما يجد المساحة والوقت.

×خلال الجولة الثانية أمام السلاطين الحُمر، تأكد الجميع أن الغاني لا يسحن التصرف بدون كرة.. و يستسلم للضغط الدفاعي، وتلك النقطة هي التي جعلتني أبتعد عن التغزل في رباعية جولة الخيالة كما فعل بعض الزملاء.

×خلال حديثي عن مباراة المريخ والخيالة قلت أن الفريق لعب«37» دقيقة بدون جدية في الهجمات، وبدون فعاليته الهجومية المعتادة وباستهتار واضح وتأثر بالإرهاق.

×كما قلت أن الأحمر أكتسب الثقة الهجومية بعد تراجع ثقة الضيوف الدفاعية وبعد تسجيل ضفر للهدف الأول، ما يؤشر على ضرورة التحرك من قبل الجهاز الفني لتدارك تلك النقطة.

×للأسف لم يساند الوقت والرباعية المبهرة الجهاز الفني في تلافي العيوب، ما جعل تلك الـ«37»دقيقة العصية على لاعبي المريخ تتحول إلى «90» دقيقة خلال جولة الأمس.

×لولا رعونة «العلمين» لتكرر هدف «حسن كمال» في جولة الدورة الأولى بالكربون، ولولا رعونة ديفد لتحقق ما لا يحمد عقباه.

×لولا رعونة بكري المدينة في التعامل مع الانفراد بالمرمى، ولولا عدم استفادة المريخ من سلاح الكرات الثابتة، ولولا عدم الجدية في والتنظيم في الهجمات لخرج المريخ بالنقاط الثلاث.

×ولولا هذه العوامل لما كانت متعة كرة القدم، ولولا تباين النتائج لما كانت هنالك منافسة...والتجويد مطلب مُلح.

×فيما يتعلق بصدر المقال نقول لمجلس المريخ أن يدرك أهمية المرحلة وأن يكون أكثر جدية في عدم تكرار الأخطاء السابقة مع التحسب مبكراً للسنوات المقبلة.

شبك خارجي

# عدم التخطيط للمستقبل فشل مسبق ..!!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 
اللعب على الورق 
جعفر سليمان
تعادل محبط ومنطقي ومفيد

* ان استمرت مباراة المريخ و مضيفه فريق الفاشر حتى اليوم لما وصل لاعبو المريخ إلى مرمى جاهد للاسلوب العقيم الذي لعبوا به عصر أمس.
*تعادل ابيض أصحاب القاعدة المريخية المنتشية بالإحباط لأن المتوقع جاء عكس الواقع ..حيث خسر المريخ نقطتين مهمتين في أصعب لفات التنافس.
* كل خطوط الأحمر لم تكن في ذات فعاليتها المعتادة ..وظهر الفريق بمستوى مغاير وغير متوقع وضاعت كل الصور المبهرة دفعة واحدة.
*ربما كان الملعب الذي يعتبر وصمة عار في جببن المسؤلين بالفاشر هو السبب في عدم قدرة النجوم على ترويض الكرة ونقلها بسهولة.
*وقد شاهدنا بالفعل الكرة تغيير من مسارها أكثر من مرة وتفلت من سبطرة اللاعبين ..مما صعب من المهمة وزاد من سوء الاداء المريخي.
* وقد يكون الإرهاق سببا إضافيا في تراجع المردود الفني والبدني للاعبين..وقد تكون هناك أسباب أخرى خفية.
* ولكن ..بغض النظر عن المسبات فإن المبارة انتهت وحصيلتها تقول أن المريخ كسب نقطة ..على صعيد الدوري الممتاز ..وهناك المزيد من الفرص للتعويض.
*وقد خسر المريخ نقطتين منطقيا. .حيث لم يكن المربخ مؤهلا لتحقيق نتيجة غير التي انتهت عليها المباراة ..وهو أمر مزعج.
*وأعتقد أن للتعادل وجه آخر ..حيث أتى في وقته ويعتبر افاقة للجميع..لاعبين وإدارة فنية وأعلام ..حيث أن الأحلام لا تتحقق ..ولكن الرغبة والطموح ممكن أن يجلبا الناجح.
*لن نبدل رأينا حول واقع الفرقة الحمراء لمجرد تعادل يحدث دائما في كرة القدم..حتى الخسارة لن تجعلنا نبدل موقفنا ورأينا في مريخ غارزيتو المتميز.
* ويقيني فان التعادل اتى في وقته تماما ..قبل المعركة الإفريقية الشرسة أمام وفاق اسطيف والتي تدير مؤشر المصير الافريقي للمريخ هذا العام.
*لذا نتمنى أن يخرج الجميع فورا من دائرة التعادل حيث صار الآن من الماضي وتبقى فقط درسه الذي يجب ان يستفاد منه.
*علينا جميعنا مواصلة العمل بقوة وبذات الرغبة والطموحات العالية ..فالوقت ليس بايدينا ..والمجد الافريقي لا زال ينادينا.
في نقاط
*يعتمد المريخ على اللعب بالاطراف لحسم المنافسين وبالامس فقد المريخ أطرافه وكان من الطبيعي أن يفقد نقطتين.
*إرسال الكرات الطويلة العالية بشكل ممل لبكري المدينة أضاع زمن المباراة فيما لا طائل منه.
*ذات الحذر الدفاعي الذي لعب به ابن الفاشر سيلعب به وفاق ا سطيف وبنفس النهج الهجومي الخاطف.
*وقطعا الهجوم الجزائري لن يكون بذات تواضع هجوم فريق الفاشر.
* وإن أصر لاعبو المريخ على إرسال الكرات الطويلة من العمق لبكري واوكرا فحتما سيعيشون اوقاتا أصعب.
* النتيجة محبطة في وقت يعيش فيه الجميع أجواء متفائلة ..ولكنها كرة القدم لا تعترف بالتفوق الاسمي ولا النتائج السابقة فقط الاجتهاد والجدية وحسن الأداء.
* لاعبو فريق الفاشر يؤدون بطاقة إضافية أمام المريخ ولا ندري السر وراء ذلك!!!
* الحراك الجماهيري لتنظيم الصفوف لمباراة المصير أمام وفاق اسطيف يجب ان يستمر ..ولا للتقاعس والإحباط.
*غارزيتو قادر على إعادة الأمور إلى نصابها الصحيح ويعرف دوره تماما ..فعلينا دعمه ودعم النجوم.

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

محمد كامل سعيد




* عاد المريخ الى (فصوله الباردة) وتعثر عصر أمس امام مريخ الفاشر بالنقعة واكتفى (مرشح الفوز بكأس افريقيا) بالتعادل السلبي، بعدما فشلت كل محاولات (ابو ثلاثة مليارات) وبقية (السحرة) في فك شفرة شباك الحارس المتألق جاهد..!!

* تعادل المريخ وصار امر صدارته للممتاز مهدداً حال فوز الهلال على النسور اليوم، واعتقد ان في ذلك (درس عميق) ينبغى على الجميع استيعابه خاصة اصحاب النظرة السطحية الذين لا يعرفون غير العاطفة لدرجة انهم نقلوا عدواها لكل المتعصبين..!!

* استحوذ المريخ العاصمي على الكرة لكن لاعبيه فشلوا في ترجمة السيطرة الى أهداف بل على العكس كادت الشباك تهتز في اكثر من مناسبة لو لا رعونة مهاجمي السلاطين وتوفيق الحارس المعز في اكثر من تسديدة تجاه مرماه..!!

* التعادل سادتي هو احد احتمالات كرة القدم، ويبقى العشم والامل كبيراً في تعديل وتصحيح الاخطاء، والعمل لإيجاد النهايات المناسبة لكل الاشكاليات التي حملها لقاء الأمس والتي نتمنى ان تكون نتيجتها قد (ايقظت البعض من احلامهم)..!!

* نعم اعتقد ان الحديث عن وجود ثوابت في نتائج كرة القدم اصبح لا طائل منه ولعل ما حدث من تفاؤل وصل عند البعض الى عنان السماء يمكن ان يعود بالسلب والنتائج العكسية على الجميع فيحدث ما لا تحمد عقباه..!!

* التعادل نتيجة اعتيادية مثلها مثل الفوز والهزيمة، وعلى جميع المنتمين لهذه المعشوقة ان يضعوا كل تلك الاحتمالات حتى ولو سارت في غير مصالحهم او سياستهم التعصبية التي تضر أكثر من ما تفيد..!!

* ورغم ان ضياع نقطتين قد يصب في اتجاه مغاير، وربما ينعكس بالسلب على السواد الأعظم من المريدين، الاّ اننا نتمنى ان يتعامل عشاق الاحمر مع النتيجة بعقلانية ودون اي تبريرات على شاكلة ان (الملعب او الحكم) هما اللذان تسببا في التعثر..!!

* نقول ذلك ونؤكد ان التعادل الذي انتهت عليه مباراة الأمس، وبجانب ان كرة القدم هي لعبة تدور في فلك الاحتمالات، قد يكون بسبب الثقة الزائدة التي فرضت نفسها على جل المريخاب تأثراً بما يكتبه جل الاعلاميين والذين يستندون على العاطفة والتعصب..!!

* نقول ذلك ونعيده وسنظل نكرره حتى لا يحدث في المباراة الافريقية والمصيرية امام وفاق سطيف الجزائري ـ وليس وفاة سطيف ـ ولعل قرار تأجيل مباراة الاحمر امام الاهلي شندي حدث بطريقة حكيمة ستجنب الفريق المزيد من الخسائر المعنوية..!!

* تعثر المريخ وخسر بالتعادل، ولكن لا يزال الفريق داخل المنافسة على لقب الدوري وكل ما نتمناه ان يستفيد قادة النادي سواء في المجلس او الجهاز الفني واللاعبين والاعلام من هذا الدرس القاسي والعمل على تحجيم آثاره..!!

* نعلم ان نتائج المريخ وعندما تسير في عكس اتجاه (الاحلام الوردية) التي يتبى تشيدها من لا هم لهم غير خدمة مصالحهم الخاصة، تلك النتائج تكون على الدوام قابلة للتوسع وبالتالي فانها تهدد بنسف كل المعطيات الايجابية والمكتسبات..!!

* تخريمة أولى: لنقتنع اولاً ان كرة القدم فيها التعادل والفوز والهزيمة، ولا يستطيع احد تأكيد استمرار انتصارات فريق ما في اي منافسة ولو من باب ان ذلك لا علاقة له بثوابت الرياضة وكرة القدم..!!

* تخريمة ثانية: ربما يكون التعادل مقدمة لقادم اروع بشرط ان نستفيد من دروسنا السابقة ونضعها في الحسابات قبل التفكير في تناول التربع على عرش افريقيا او الفوز بلقب الابطال..!!

* تخريمة ثالثة: بكري وكوفي وبقية اللاعبين لم يصلوا الى مرحلة ان يتعامل معهم الجمهور وبعض الزملاء على انهم اساطير يتفردون عن الآخرين بقدرات خارقة.. ولنا عودة باذن الله..!!







خلاص لقيت ليك جنازة و عايز تشبع فيها لطم . . . أبعد مننا إنت و كل شئ يتعدَل
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*لكما الشكر الاخوين :
عبد المنعم
و الكسلاوي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بايجاز
ابو العلاء محمد البشير
انتهت النقعة وسطيف اهم !

نجح مريخ السلاطين في الحصول على نقطة جديدة من الزعيم بعد ان انتهت الجولة بينهما امس بالتعادل السلبي في مباراة لم يقدم فيها لاعبي المريخ الاب ما كان ينتظر منهم ويبدوا ان الارهاق بدأ يظهر عليهم .
انتهت مباراة النقعة وحصد المريخ نقطة وخسر نقطتين وارتفع بنقاطه الى 43 نقطة وسيبدا الجهاز الفني في التفكير الجاد في اللقاء الافريقي الهام امام وفاق سطيف يوم السبت بالقلعة الحمراء في مباراة يحتاج فيها لاعبي المريخ للمزيد من التركيز والجدية .
يجب ان ينتهي الحديث عن تعادل النقعة وهذه كرة قدم حاول مهاجمي المريخ بكري وكوفي واوكرا وديديه وعجب من الوصول لمرمي المتألق جاهد ولم يوفقوا ويجب ان لا يقف البعض عند تعادل النقعة فالقادم اهم واصعب .
مباراة السبت القادم تحتاج لعمل نفسي كبير وتحتاج لتركيز تام من اللاعبين وتحتاج لوقفة كبيرة من الجهاز الفني حتي يعد اللاعبين بالصورة التى يمكن ان يكسب من خلالها الفريق ضيفه الجزائري هنا بالقلعة الحمراء .
لياقة لاعبي المريخ جيدة وغير قلقة بل ان الفريق يحتاج لعمل تكتيكي وهذه ناحية غارزيتو ادري بها وقادر عليها فقط علينا تهيئة المزيد من الاجواء حتي يكون المريخ في يومه في لقاء السبت الذي نتمناه اخضرا .
المريخ يحتاج لتهيئة نفسية خاصة وان اللقاء القادم سيكون فيه ضغط على اللاعبين والقطاع الرياضي في المريخ يعرف جيدا اهمية هذا الجانب النفسي ولذلك نتوقع ان يكون الاهتمام به كبيرا قبل لقاء الوفاق .
المريخ يوم السبت تنتظره مهمة كبيرة ومهمة ويجب ان يكون جميع اللاعبين في مستوي المسؤولية وان يكون التركيز عاليا وان يخطط كل لاعب للظهور بالصورة الايجابية وان يكون الجميع على قلب رجل واحد .
مريخ الفاشر رغم انه قد افقد المريخ نقطتين ووضعه في الصدارة مشتركا مع الهلال الا ان السلاطين دون شك افادوا المريخ ومدربه بالتحديد وبالتأكيد غارزيتو سيكون قد خرج بالكثير من مباراة الامس .
لعب مريخ الفاشر بطريقة ضاغطة على لاعبي المريخ واعتمد الفريق على الهجمة المرتدة وهذه طريقة يمكن ان يؤدي بها وفاق سطيف لذلك فان غارزيتو سيكون اكثر المستفيدين من مواجهة النقعة .
المعز محجوب واصل تألقه وامس قدم مباراة كبيرة واصطاد اكثر من محاولة فاشرية على مرماه وكان المعز قد شارك ايضا في المباراة الماضية امام هلال الفاشر .
انتصار المريخ في مباراة وفاق سطيف مسؤولية اللاعبين وجهازهم الفني ودون شك مسؤولية جماهير المريخ والتى بدأت تعد نفسها منذ الان لتلك الملحمة الكبيرة مساء السبت القادم بالقلعة الحمراء .
جماهير المريخ عليها ان تبدأ هي ومنذ الان بتهيئة الاجواء للاعبين وان لا تهتم بما سيكتبه الاعلام الاخر ويجب على جماهير المريخ ان تشجع لاعبيها في التدريبات وان تحمسهم وان تجدد الثقة فيهم دائما .
وجماهير المريخ تكون دائما مكان ثقتنا جميعا فهي تعرف ما هو المطلوب منها وما هو دورها في كل مباراة والجماهير المريخ بمختلف تنظيماتها يقع عليها دور مهم وكبير يبدأ منذ اليوم حتي موعد المباراة القادمة .
انتصار المريخ على وفاق سطيف يحتاج للكثير من الجهد والتعاون واعود واقول ان التركيز مهم من اللاعبين خاصة وان الفريق الجزائري مميز وصاحب خبرات كبيرة في خطوطه وربما تعود وجوده للمشاركة بعد ان غابت عن المباراة السابقة التى انتهت بالتعادل الايجابي هدف لكل فريق .. ولقاء السبت يختلف عن كل اللقاءات دون شك .
نقاط مؤجزة !
امس عقد قطاع الفرق السنية بالمريخ اجتماع ناجح بالمكتب التنفيذي وقراراته في اعتقادي تمثل خطوة مميزة للمرحلة القادمة .
الرئيس المناوب للقطاع طارق المعتصم سيغادر اليوم من اجل بحث التعاقد مع خبير اجنبي كان قد التزم به هو شخصيا .
فتح حساب خاص في البنك للقطاع خطوة تؤكد ان مجلس الادارة لن يشغله قطاع الفرق السنية ماليا .
امنياتنا بالتوفيق للقطاع بالتوفيق وان يعمل الجميع بعيدا عن تصفية الحسابات والحقد التى دائما ماتؤدي الى الفشل في الوسط الرياضي .
يعجبني كثيرا قطب المريخ الشاب الحاج جلال عبدالماجد رئيس لجنة التعبئة الجماهيرية .. يستحق التقدير .
لم يكتف بدعمه للجنة التعبئة التى يعتبر جزء مهم فيها .. واحد كوادرها الفاعلة فهو ايضا من الداعمين لمسيرة المريخ ولكن بعيدا عن الشو الاعلامي .
جلال عبدالماجد يساهم دائما في دعم مايحتاجه النادي وكان اخره الاهتمام بالاضاءة وتحديثها في النادي .
والموسم ستحاول اجراء حوار مع جلال عبدالماجد رئيس لجنة التعبئة عن اهم مرحلة يمر بها المريخ وعن دور الجمهور المريخي .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي 
احمد محمد الحاج
تعادل متوقع لن ينسف شيئاً‏

â–،  تعادل ممتاز جداً وفي توقيت أكثر من رائع يسبق اللقاء المصيري في بطولة  دوري أبطال افريقيا أمام وفاق سطيف الجزائري حتى يصحو الجميع من حالة  (السكون) التي انتابتهم خلال الأيام الماضية ويعي اللاعبين حجم أهمّية  المرحلة المقبلة ويصحح الجهاز الفني جل الأخطاء (الواضحة) خلال مباراتي  هلال الفاشر ومريخ (النقعة) !!

â–، حالة السكون والتراخي لم تقتصر على  لاعبي المريخ فقط بل طالت الجهاز الفني الذي يبدو أنه (قلل) من الدوري  وركّز على الأبطال ونفس الأمر بالنسبة للجهاز الإداري الذي لم يوفّق في  إدارة ومجادلة الإتحاد العام ولجنته المنظمة في برمجة مباريات المريخ عقب  العودة من الجزائر.

â–، حتى نحن في الإعلام لا نعفي أنفسنا من  المسؤولية لأننا أطنبنا في الإشادة باللاعبين وصورنا لهم بأنهم باتوا قوة  ضاربة لن تصمد أمامها أية فرقة قياساً على ما قدّموه من مستويات خلال  المباريات الماضية.

â–، ومع ذلك نقول أن تعثّر المريخ بالفاشر ليس  نهاية المطاف والتعويض متاح جداً خلال المباريات القادمة فالفريق مازال في  قلب التنافس وملاحقه المباشر سيتساوى معه في النقاط حال تحقيقه للفوز على  النسور مساء اليوم.

â–، لذلك نتمنى أن لا يحمل التعادل (بوادي النقعة  الوعر) أكثر من حجمه وأن لا يتسبب في حالة من الإحتقان الداخلي أو الإهتزاز  النفسي للاعبين بقدر ما يسهم في تبصير غارزيتو ومعاونيه بعلّة باتت أوضح  من شمس أبريل وهى عدم الإستفادة من الكرات العرضيـــة.

â–، تلك  المعضلة اتضحت بجلاء في مباراة الهلال الفاشر وتواصلت من جديد في مباراة  السلاطين حيث إعتمد المريخ في استراتيجيته خصوصاً خلال شوط اللعب الثاني  على (الإرسال الطويل) والكرات العرضية من الأطراف ولكن دون جدوى لعدم وجود  اللاعب المتخصص في تنفيذ الضربات الرأسيه.

â–، لم نعتاد أن تلعب فرقة  غارزيتو بنهج الإرسال الطويل ولكن (أرضية الملعب) لم يكن يصلح معها إلا تلك  الاستراتيجية لأن الكرة من الممرحلة من الإستحالة أن تتحقق في ملعب مصاب  بالثعلبة والتصحّر.

â–، الجهاز الفني للمريخ فطن في الخواتيم لعلّة  الإستفادة من الضربات الرأسية فأجرى تغييراً بخروج (راجي) ودخول (ضفر)  ليتحوّل أيمن سعيد لمركز الظهير الأيمن ويتقدّم رمضان للمقدمة ويعوّض ضفر  مركز أيمن بخط الوسط.

â–، التغيير المذكور أنعش خط المقدمة بعض الشئ حيث نفّذ رمضان عجب ضربتين رأسيتين بإتقان وعبس له الحظ فيهما.

â–،  التقييم العام للمباراة من وجهة نظر شخصية هو (فريق منهك) نال منه الإرهاق  ولم تسعفه جوانبه البدنية في مجاراة ملعب سئ يحتاج لمجهود جبار بسبب تراخي  إداري وثقة زائدة من قبل الجهاز الفني.

â–، لم يكن هناك ما يستدعي  المريخ لخوض مباراة المريخ الفاشر عقب (48) ساعة فقط من لقاء الخيّالة  طالما أن اللجنة المنظمة قد صادقت على تأجيل مباراة النمور.

â–، كان  يتوجب على الجهاز الإداري مخاطبة اللجنة المنظمة بتأجيل لقاء المريخ الفاشر  ليقام الإثنين حتى لا يعاني اللاعبين من الإرهاق وحتى يجد الجهاز الفني  متسعاً من الوقت لإعداد لاعبيه وتجهيزهم بالصورة المطلوبة.

â–، لم يكن  مستوى اللاعبين بالأمس في قمته المعتادة والسبب كما أسلفنا هو الإرهاق  الذي نال منهم ولا ندري كيف سيكون حال الفريق إن لم يتم تأجيل مباراة  الأهلي شندي فالجهازين الفني والإداري كابرا بقدرة الفريق على تجاوز هذا  المطب ولم يديرا هذه الجزئية بحنكه ورؤية.

â–، سؤال برئ :: هل حرم الحكم المريخ من ركلة جزاء مستحقة مع كوفي؟

â–، حاجة أخيرة كده :: أخل تقليعات الدوري الممتاز لاعب ينال بطاقة صفراء (لسوء السلوك) ويتوج بنجومية اللقاء. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 
لي خير			 				 		 					     
 

لابد ان نعترف اولا ان مريخ هلال الفاشر لم يشبه مريخ مريخ الفاشر بحال من الاحوال
غاب امس علي جعفر ومصعب ايضا
وتواضع الجميع بلا استثناء
ربما لان الارضية كانت مخجلة
وربما لان مريخ الفاشر كاد ان يبني جدارا عازلا
لكن المريخ كان مختلفا
والان قد انتهت المباراة علي ما انتهت عليه
واصبح لبنها مسكوبا    
والبكاء علي اللبن المسكوب لا يجدي
صحيح ان خروج نقطتان من جراب المريخ امر محزن
وان الصدارة للدوري ايضا مطلب مريخي
الا ان المشوار لايزال طويلا
انتهى المهم وبدأ الاهم
مباراة الوفاق في امدرمان
الاحد الذي مضي لم يعد لنا
فلنجعل الاتي لنا
وفي الاتي سيختلف الوضع
سيلعب الوفاق بلا تكتل كما فعل اهل النقعة
وسيكون التحدي مختلفا
وامس فشل المريخ لانه اراد ان يطير باجنحة مكسورة
مصعب عمر اثبت فشله التام في العكسيات
وغياب رمضان جعل ايمن يحاول ان يصبح كابتن ماجد
يريد ان يرسل العكسية ويسرع ليضربها براسه
اما غياب علاء الدين المبرر فلقد اثبت انه لا بديل له في الدفاع
وان الريح علي اقل قامة من المريخ
كان علي جعفر أفضل او العاب سلمون
فوجود عمر بخيت كان مهما
لانه افضل من يرسل التمريرات الطويلة
علي كل حال هذا التعادل لخير باذن الله تعالى
فليعرف الجمهور انه مهم وان فريقه يحتاجه
فجمهور النقعة هو من انتزع النقطة لصالح فريقه بمؤازرة مقدرة
كما ان سوء الطالع كان بائنا
تابعنا   الكرة من خلال التلفزيون ورغم عدم انقطاع الصورة الا ان التركيز المفرط   علي الجمهور قد اثبت ان الازمة في النيلين هي ازمة كوادر
فلا يمكن ابدا ان تظهر الكاميرا مجموعو محددة في المدرجات وتهمل الملعب الا اذا كان لامخرج قريب هناك
في  ذات  الاثناء التي كانت تلعب فيها مباراة المريخ والمريخ كانت تلعب مباراة   بداية الموسم في إنجلترا ما بين ارسنال وتشلسي ولقد انهزم الازرق فرفض   مورينهو مصافحة فنقر في لطمة كبيرة للروح الرياضية المطلوبة الا ان النتيجة   لم تعني ابدا ان ارسنال افضل من تشلسي رغم نشجيعي للمدفعجية
وكذلك كان الحال في النقعة
فكما   قلت بالامس فان ابناء مريخ الفاشر كانوا يريدون ان يظهروا امام سمعة   المريخ الكبيرة وكان لكل لاعب هناك تحد خاص للظهور امام مرشح للقب بطولة   أفريقيا
علي   جماهير واعلام وادارة وجهاز فني ولاعبي المريخ ان يعلموا ان الاسبوع   القادم ربما هو الاهم في كل تاريخ المريخ ..فالصعود لدور الاربعة جواز   مروره الانتصار علي الوفاق ولا شيئ سوي الانتصار
ولاجل تحقيقه ينبغي طي صفحة مباراة النقعة الا عند غارزيتو المطالب بمعالجة القصور البائن في اداء لاعبيه

الدوري يا احباب كده
ولاجل ذلك فان الفوز به يعني التعرض لكل النتائج
المريخ   امام مهمة وطنية كبيرة فاتكال الوطن عليه في احراز البطولة الافريقية   خصوصا بعد فشل الخرطوم واهلي شندي في الاتيان حتي ببرونزية سيكافا
فالهلال فشل لخمس وثلاثين سنة في الاتيان ثانيا فيها
و
المريخ لها
بإذن الله  
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نهواه في كل الظروف			 				 		 					    


 
* أحبط لاعبو المريخ قاعدتهم الجماهيرية بالأمس بالتعادل مع فريق مريخ الفاشر بإستاد النقعة. 
* تعادل بطعم الخسارة للزعيم ...والفوز للسلاطين ..ولأخواننا الطيبين الذين كانوا أكثر فرحا من جمهور مريخ الفاشر. 
* التعادل أعاد الأمور الى البدايات الأولى في حالة خسارة النسور اليوم .
* ولن نلطم الخدود ...بل سنعمل على الاستفادة من كل سلبيات المباراة ونحولها الى إيجابيات. 
* ولا زال الزعيم في الصدارة حتى لو ...    
* التعادل ليس نهاية المطاف ...ولا يوجد الفريق الذي لا يتعادل او يخسر وهذه هي كرة القدم يوم لك ويوم عليك. 
* وندرك بأن غارزيتو سيكون له رأي واضح في عدد من اللاعبين. 
* صدى ثان 
* الحقيقة الواضحة للعيان ان لاعبي الأحمر دخلوا اللقاء والارهاق ضارب في أجسادهم.
* او تملكهم الاستهتار والاستهوان من واقع انهم تعادلوا مع وفاق سطيف حامل لقب بطولة الأندية الافريقية في نسخته الأخيرة. 
* ودخلوا منتفخي الاوداج والفوز مضمون في جيوبهم الخلفية. 
* وانهم بأقل مجهود يمكن ان ينتصروا على السلاطين وفي اي لحظة من المباراة يمكن ان يهزوا شباك الحارس جاهد محجوب. 
* إضافة الى ان لاعبي مريخ الفاشر لم يزاولوا تمارينهم الا مؤخراً. 
* وهو ما أغرى لاعبي المريخ على اللعب بكل هدوء..واضعين في اذهانهم بأن الفوز آت لا محال في اي كسر من الثانية. 
* ولم يستبينوا الامر الا والمباراة تسير في دقائقها الأخيرة وحاولوا ان يكشروا عن أنيابهم. 
* الا ان دفاع مريخ الفاشر صدح لهم باغنية فات الميعاد. 
* ورجعوا عشاء الى ديارهم تملأهم الحسرة على ضياع الصدارة .. بالنقاط. 
* آخر الاصداء 
* مريخ الفاشر هو الفريق الوحيد في الممتاز حتى الآن الذي انتزع 4 نقاط من فك الزعيم. 
* لعب بنفس أسلوب المباراة الأولى ....تكتل في الدفاع مع الاعتماد على المرتدات. 
* ولولا  ستر المولى  وخبرة الحارس المعز في الخروج وقفل المنافذ لنال مهاجم  السلاطين ديفيد من  المرمى بسبب الخطأ الفادح من المدافع علي الريح. 
* اللعب بمهاجم واحد في المقدمة بكري المدينة في وجود كماشة دفاعبة أضحت تقلل من احراز الاهداف. 
* ولا بد من تواجد مهاجم آخر او اتباع سياسة اللعب بمهاجمين. 
* عادت مرة أخرى للسطح ظاهرة اهدار الفرص السهلة امام مرمى الخصوم. 
* واختفت العكسيات ..واختفى اللاعبون الذين يتميزون بالتسديد بالرأس. 
* اختفى أوكره وكوفي ..وغابت المتعة واللعب السريع الممرحل .. وغابت الأهداف. 
* تحية للاعب أمير كمال الذي تحمل العبء الأكبر في تغطية كل أخطاء زملائه في خط الدفاع. 
* وضح بشكل واضح غياب اللاعب علاء الدين يوسف بشكل مؤثر من واقع منح الطمأنينة لخط الدفاع ..والمشاركة في بناء الهجمات من الخلف. 
* ونقول لجماهير الزعيم عسى ان تكرهوا شيئا وهو خير لكم.
* وعلينا الآن طي صفحة التعادل والدوري الممتاز. 
* وفتح ملف وفاق سطيف وهو الهم الأكبر لدينا في الوقت الحاضر. 
* ولنبدأ منذ اليوم في الاعداد والتجهيز والمؤازرة للزعيم في معركة المصيير يوم الاحد القادم بالقلعة الحمراء. 
* ونهواه في كل الظروف. 
* ختاماً يأتي الكل للقلب وتبقى انت من دونهم يا مريخ السعد كل الكل في القلب. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مرحباً بصافرات ورايات القوارير!!			 				 		 					   


* عاد المريخ لمباريات الممتاز فعادت للبطولة قوتها ومتعتها وإثارتها والتي لا تتوفر إلا في مباريات المريخ بالتحديد .
* كل فرق الممتاز تلعب ضد المريخ وكأنما تلعب نهائي بطولة كبيرة ضد فريق أجنبي وهذا يدل على قوة وعظمة المريخ!!.
* المريخ   يوفر لبطولة الممتاز جميع عناصر متعة كرة القدم رغم انه يواجه باستهداف   تحكيمي غريب ولا مثيل له في هذه البطولة وكأنما قد أدى الحكام الذين   يستهدفونه يمين العدل والمساواة بنية ظلمه!!.
* لا   تنتهي مباراة للمريخ في الممتاز إلا وكان ظلم التحكيم له هو عنوانها   الأكبر والأكثر إثارة حتى أصبح التحكيم يمثل كابوساً مرعباً يقض مضاجع   المريخاب قبل وبعد كل مباراة !!     
* ثبت   انه لا جدوى أبدا من استمرار المريخ في الشكوى من ظلم التحكيم المستمر   والمتزايد في مواجهته بقوة وعنف منذ القرن العشرين وحتى القرن الحادي   والعشرين !!.
* لقد أسمعت لو ناديت حيـا ولكن لا حياة لمـن تنـادي ... ولو نارٌ نفخت بها أضاءت ولكن أنت تنفخ في الرمـادِ !!
* على مدى قرنين من عمر الزمان والمريخ يصارع إمبراطورية تحكيمية ظالمة وغاشمة لو سلطت على دولة قوية لجعلتها حطاما منثورا !! .
* ولولا   عناية الله ولطفه وقوة مجالس المريخ ولاعبيه وجمهوره في العقود المنصرمة   من القرنين لفني هذا المريخ تحت صافرات ورايات ظلمة الحكام وأصبح في خبر   كان !!
* والحال   هكذا أصبحت القاعدة انه كلما زاد ظلم التحكيم للمريخ واشتكى المريخ من  هذا  زاده التحكيم ظلماً واستهدافاً ولسان حاله يردد (اشتكي فلن أزيدك إلا  ظلما  واستهدافا) !!
* بعد   تزايد النقد على الحكام الذين يظلمون المريخ باستمرار من (الوسط) ركز   التحكيم على ضرب المريخ وفرملته عن طريق الأطراف أي بـ (رايات المساعدين)   فأصبح الاستهداف التحكيمي يحاصر المريخ من ثلاث جهات (الوسط والطرفين)!
* ولا  تكتفي رايات التحكيم السوداء بحرمان المريخ من  الأهداف المضمونة أو السماح  بولوج أهداف تسلسلية ظالمة في شباكه بل تسمح  بإعاقة لاعبيه وكأن شيئاً لم  يحدث وتستهدف إيقاف مراكز الخطورة بالفريق كما  فعلت من قبل بحق اللاعب  الخلوق والمبدع فاروق جبرة!!
* لن   ينصلح حال التحكيم أبداً وقادته يدعمون بقوة حكامهم الذين يذبحون العدالة   والمريخ بدم بارد ويمنحونهم تسعة من عشرة على كل ظلم يلحقونه بالمريخ!!.
* خاب وخسر من باع آخرته بدنيا غيره.. واظلم الناس لمن يظلم الناس للناس .. !!
* لن   يخاف الناس وشكواهم من لم يخف الله في أمانة العدالة والتي تعتبر محطة   هامة تنتظره على جسر الصراط المنصوب على نار جهنم فإما نجا بأداء حق   الأمانة أو هوت به إلى نار جهنم والعياذ بالله !! 
* على   كل حال ليس أمام المريخ سوى حل واحد في مواجهة هذه الفئة المتسلطة عليه من   الحكام وهو تقوية الفريق بدرجة كبيرة تقهر الحكام والخصوم ومن يقف ورائهم  !.
* ونعتقد   أن مريخ غارزيتو الحالي والذي تساوى لاعبوه في الجاهزية والقوة والخطورة   هو النموذج المثالي لقهر التحكيم والتنجيم والخصوم في كل مباراة .
* يئسنا من عدالة رجال التحكيم ونقترح أن يطالب المريخ بتحكيم نسائي لمبارياته فلدينا حسن ظن كبير في عدالتهن ! .
* النساء  أن لم يخشين من الله يخفن من دعوات المظلومين على أولادهن وأسرهن وآخرتهن  وهذا الوازع مهم جداً ويقود إلى الحرص على توخي العدالة والمساواة! .
* قنع   المريخ من خيرا في رجال التحكيم ويظن خيرا بالتحكيم النسائي فألحقوه   بقوارير التحكيم عسى أن يكن اعدل وأنزه من أولئك الذي أشبعوه ظلماً   واستهدافاً على مدى قرنين من الزمان !! 
* مرحباً بالقوارير الخلص لتحكيم مباريات المريخ وفي الميدان نحكم عليكن يا قواريرنا!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 
ﺯﻭﻭﻡ 
ﺍﺑﻮﻋﺎﻗﻠﻪ ﺍﻣﺎﺳﺎ
ﺃﻓﻀﻞ ﻧﺘﻴﺠﺔ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻣﻌﺮﻛﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺋﺮﻱ !..

*  ﺃﻋﻈﻢ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻕ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ ﺗﺨﺴﺮ ﻛﻤﺎ ﺗﻔﻮﺯ، ﻭﺇﻥ ﺟﺎﺀﺕ ﺍﻟﺨﺴﺎﺭﺓ ﺑﻌﺪ 40 ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ...  ﻭﺑﺮﺷﻠﻮﻧﻪ ﻭﺭﻳﺎﻝ ﻭﺑﺎﻳﺮﻥ ﻳﻔﻮﺯﻭﻥ ﺑﺎﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﻭﻫﻢ ﻣﺘﻌﺜﺮﻭﻥ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﻓﺮﻕ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻠﻴﺔ ﺃﺣﻴﺎﻧﺎ  .. ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻘﺎﺭﺑﺔ ﻫﻨﺎ ﻟﻴﺴﺖ ﺑﻴﻨﻬﻢ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻻ ﻧﺪﺧﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺟﺪﻝ ﺇﻧﺼﺮﺍﻓﻲ ﻳﺸﻐﻠﻨﺎ ﻋﻦ  ﺍﻟﺠﺎﺩﺓ ﻭﺇﻧﻤﺎ ﻧﺮﻣﻲ ﻟﺘﺜﺒﻴﺖ ﻣﺒﺪﺃ ﻣﻬﻢ ﻭﻫﻮ ﺃﻧﻚ ﻃﺎﻟﻤﺎ ﺗﻤﺎﺭﺱ ﻛﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﻓﺈﻧﻚ  ﺧﺎﺳﺮ ﻭﻣﺘﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﻻ ﻣﺤﺎﻟﺔ .. ﻭﻟﻮ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺣﻴﻦ، ﻭﺑﻤﺜﻠﻤﺎ ﺗﺤﺐ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ، ﺳﺘﻔﺮﺽ ﻋﻠﻴﻚ  ﺍﻟﺨﺴﺎﺭﺓ ﺃﻭ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻮﻗﻒ ﻣﺎ .. ﻭﺫﺍﺕ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ .. ﻣﺤﺘﻤﻞ ﺗﻜﻮﻥ ﻗﺪ ﺃﻏﻔﻠﺖ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ  ﺟﺰﺋﻴﺔ ﻻﺗﺮﻯ ﺑﻌﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺠﻊ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺩﻱ . 
* ﻓﻲ ﺗﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺎﻟﻨﻘﻌﺔ ﻋﺼﺮ ﺃﻣﺲ  ﻓﻮﺍﺋﺪ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﺟﺪﺍ، ﻷﻥ ﺍﻷﻧﺼﺎﺭ ﺗﻨﺎﺳﻮﺍ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻣﺎﻳﺰﺍﻝ ﻓﻲ ﻓﺘﺮﺓ ( اﻟﺘﺸﺎﻓﻲ) ﻣﻦ  ﺩﺍﺀ ﻋﻀﺎﻝ ﺇﺳﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﻌﺸﻮﺍﺋﻴﺔ، ﺿﺮﺑﺘﻪ ﻟﻤﻮﺍﺳﻢ ﻭﺃﺣﺪﺛﺖ ﻓﻴﻪ ﺧﺴﺎﺋﺮﺍ ﻭﺗﺮﻛﺖ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ  ﻧﺪﻭﺑﺎ ﺗﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﻟﻠﻮﻗﺖ ﻟﻜﻲ ﻳﺘﺠﺎﻭﺯ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻵﺛﺎﺭ، ﻭﻣﻀﻰ ﻛﻞ ﻳﻜﻴﻞ ﻣﻌﺴﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻜﻼﻡ، ﻭﻷﻥ  ﺍﻟﻤﺜﻞ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻣﻲ ﺍﻟﺒﺴﻴﻂ ﻳﻘﻮﻝ : ( ﺍﻟﺒﻔﻮﺕ ﺣﺪﻭ ... ﺑﻨﻘﻠﺐ ﺿﺪﻭ ) ... ﺗﺠﺎﻭﺯﻧﺎ  ﺍﻟﺨﻴﻂ ﺍﻟﺮﻓﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﻔﺼﻞ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺜﻘﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﻨﻔﺲ ﻭﺍﻟﻐﺮﻭﺭ ﻭﺃﺻﺒﺢ ﺑﻌﻀﻨﺎ ﻳﺴﺘﻬﻴﻦ ﺑﻔﺮﻳﻖ  ﻛﺎﻥ ﺁﺧﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺑﺪﺃ ﺇﻋﺪﺍﺩﻩ ﺑﺪﺍﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ، ﻭﺭﻏﻢ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺟﺎﺀ ﻟﻴﺬﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻫﺰﻳﻤﺘﻪ  ﺍﻷﻭﻟﻰ ﻓﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ، ﻭﺍﻵﻥ ﺗﺠﻤﻊ ﺍﻟﺴﻼﻃﻴﻦ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺑﺜﻼﺛﺔ ﺃﻳﺎﻡ، ﻭﺍﻷﻭﺿﺎﻉ  ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﻳﺔ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﺑﺎﻟﺴﻮﺀ ﻟﺪﺭﺟﺔ ﺃﻧﻬﻢ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺘﺴﻠﻤﻮﺍ ﺇﻻ ﺭﻭﺍﺗﺐ ﺷﻬﺮ ﻭﺍﺣﺪ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﻐﺎﺩﺭﺓ  ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ ... ﻭﻫﺬﺍ ﻳﻌﻨﻲ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻘﻴﻦ ﻭﺻﻼ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺗﻮﻗﻴﺖ ﻭﺍﺣﺪ .
* ﻣﻦ  ﻓﻮﺍﺋﺪ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﺃﻧﻪ ﺟﺎﺀ ﻛﺪﻟﻮ ﻣﺎﺀ ﺑﺎﺭﺩ ﻳﺮﺍﻕ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻭﺟﻪ ﺷﺨﺺ ﻛﺴﻮﻝ ... ﻭﻣﻦ  ﺷﺄﻧﻪ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺒﻌﺪ ﺍﻟﻐﺮﻭﺭ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺃﺻﺒﺤﻨﺎ ﻧﺮﺍﻩ ﺑﺎﻟﻌﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﺮﺩﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺠﻌﻴﻦ ﻭﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ  ﻭﺻﺤﺎﻓﺘﻬﻢ .. ﺃﻣﺎ ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﻳﻴﻦ ﻓﺤﺪﺙ ﻭﻻ ﺣﺮﺝ .. ﺇﺻﺮﺍﺭ ﺗﺎﻡ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻘﻴﺎﻡ ﺑﺪﻭﺭ ﻣﺜﻴﺮ  ﺍﻟﻘﻠﻖ ﺑﺠﺪﺍﺭﺓ .
* ﻣﻦ ﻓﻮﺍﺋﺪ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﺃﻳﻀﺎ ﺃﻧﻪ ﻗﺪ ﻧﺒﻪ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻋﺪﺓ  ﻭﺍﻟﻘﻴﺎﺩﺓ ﺑﺄﻥ ﻧﺴﺒﺔ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻭﻓﺎﻕ ﺳﻄﻴﻒ ﻣﺎﺗﺰﺍﻝ ﻋﺎﺩﻳﺔ ﻭﻟﺮﻓﻌﻬﺎ ﻧﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﻟﻌﻤﻞ  ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻭﺗﺮﻛﻴﺰ .. ﺑﻌﻴﺪﺍ ﻋﻦ ﺟﻮ ﺍﻹﺣﺘﻔﺎﻻﺕ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻧﻌﻴﺸﻪ ﻟﻤﺎ ﻳﻘﺎﺭﺏ ﺷﻬﺮ .. 
*  ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﺃﻭ ﺍﻟﺨﺴﺎﺭﺓ ﻓﻲ ﻛﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﻧﺘﺎﺋﺞ ﻭﺍﺭﺩﺓ ﺿﻤﻦ ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺙ ﺍﺣﺘﻤﺎﻻﺕ .. ﻭﻛﻞ ﺧﺼﻢ  ﺗﻼﻋﺒﻪ ﻳﺪﺧﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺑﻬﺪﻑ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﻋﻠﻴﻚ ﻭﺇﺫﻻﻟﻚ .. ﻭﻫﻨﺎ ﺗﻜﻤﻦ ﺇﺛﺎﺭﺓ ﻛﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ  ... ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻕ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﺗﺜﺒﺖ ﻋﻠﻮ ﻛﻌﺒﻬﺎ ﺑﻘﺪﺭﺗﻬﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﺠﺎﻭﺯ .. ﻭﺍﻷﻫﻢ :  ﺗﻄﻮﻳﻊ ﺍﻟﻈﺮﻭﻑ ﻟﺼﻨﺎﻋﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻔﻮﻕ .. ﻭﻫﺬﻩ ﻟﻌﺒﺔ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﻳﺔ ﺑﺤﺘﻪ ﺗﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﻟﻤﻦ ﻳﻤﺴﻚ  ﺧﻴﻮﻃﻬﺎ ﻭﻧﺴﺠﻬﺎ ﺑﺈﺣﺘﺮﺍﻓﻴﺔ .
* ﻳﺠﺐ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻷﺏ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺘﻘﺪﻡ ﺑﻮﺍﻓﺮ ﺍﻟﺸﻜﺮ  ﻭﺟﺰﻳﻞ ﺍﻹﻣﺘﻨﺎﻥ ﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ ﻭﺳﻼﻃﻴﻦ ﻋﻤﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻐﺮﺏ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺨﺪﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﻠﻴﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ  ﻗﺪﻣﻬﺎ ﻓﺮﻳﻘﻬﻢ ... ﻭﺩﻟﻘﻪ ﻟﺪﻟﻮ ﻣﺎﺀ ﺑﺎﺭﺩ ﻓﻲ ﻭﺟﻮﻫﻨﺎ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻭﻓﺎﻕ ﺳﻄﻴﻒ،  ﻷﻧﻨﺎ ﻗﺪ ﻭﺻﻠﻨﺎ ﻣﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻐﺮﻭﺭ ﺩﺭﺟﺔ ﻧﻐﻴﺮ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﺇﺳﻢ ﻭﻓﺎﻕ ﺳﻄﻴﻒ ﺇﻟﻰ ( ﻭﻓﺎﺓ)  ﺳﻄﻴﻒ ﺩﻭﻥ ﻣﺮﺍﻋﺎﺓ ﻟﻠﺜﻮﺍﺑﺖ ... ﻭﺍﻹﺣﺘﺮﺍﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﺒﺎﺩﻝ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺸﻌﺒﻴﻦ .
* ﻗﺼﺔ  ﺗﻐﻴﻴﺮ ﺍﻹﺳﻢ ﺫﻛﺮﺗﻨﻲ ﺑﻤﻮﻗﻒ ﺣﺮﺝ ﺗﺴﺒﺐ ﻟﻲ ﻓﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﺰﻣﻴﻞ ﺍﻷﺳﺘﺎﺫ ﺍﻟﺤﺒﻴﺐ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺳﻨﻮﺍﺕ،  ﻭﻛﻨﺖ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺪﻧﻲ ﻭﻗﺘﻬﺎ ﻟﻐﺮﺽ ﺃﺳﺮﻱ .. ﻓﻜﺘﺐ ﻣﺰﻣﻞ ﺳﺎﺧﺮﺍ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻫﻠﻲ ﻣﺪﻧﻲ ﻋﺒﺎﺭﺓ (ﺳﻴﺪ  ﺍﻷﻳﺘﺎﻡ) .... ﺑﺪﻻ ﻋﻦ ﺳﻴﺪ ﺍﻷﺗﻴﺎﻡ .. 
ﺍﻟﻠﻘﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻌﺎﺭﻑ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ .. ﻭﻣﺴﺎﺀ ﻛﻨﺖ  ﺃﻟﺒﻲ ﺩﻋﻮﺓ ﻻﻓﺘﺘﺎﺡ ﺩﻭﺭﺓ ﺭﻣﻀﺎﻧﻴﺔ ﺑﻤﺮﻛﺰ ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ ﺑﺮﻓﻘﺔ ﺻﺪﻳﻘﻲ ﺟﻤﻌﻪ ﺍﻟﺰﺍﻛﻲ،  ﻭﺃﺛﻨﺎﺀ ﻣﺼﺎﻓﺤﺘﻨﺎ ﻟﺒﻌﺾ ﻭﺟﻬﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺿﻴﻮﻑ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻑ ﺇﺫﺍ ﺑﺄﺣﺪﻫﻢ ﻳﻨﻔﺠﺮ ﻓﻲ  ﻭﺟﻬﻲ ﻭﻳﺸﺨﻂ ﻭﻳﺮﻏﻲ ﻓﻲ ﻭﺟﻬﻲ : ﺳﺄﻟﺖ ﺟﻤﻌﻪ : ﺍﻟﺰﻭﻝ ﺩﻩ ﻣﻨﻮ؟ ... ﻓﻘﺎﻝ : ﺩﻩ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻙ  ﻣﺤﺠﻮﺏ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻷﻫﻠﻲ ... ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﺭﺩﻱ ﻣﻘﺘﻀﺒﺎ ﻭﺣﺎﺳﻤﺎ : ﻳﺎ ﺃﺧﻲ ﺃﻧﺎ  ﺃﺑﻮﻋﺎﻗﻠﻪ ﺃﻣﺎﺳﺎ .. ﺑﻜﺘﺐ ﻋﻤﻮﺩ ﺇﺳﻤﻮ ( ﺯﻭﻭﻡ) ﻭﺩﺍﻙ ﻣﺰﻣﻞ ﺃﺑﻮﺍﻟﻘﺎﺳﻢ ﻭﺑﻜﺘﺐ ( ﻛﺒﺪ  ﺍﻟﺤﻘﻴﻘﺔ) ... ﻭﺍﻟﺪﺭﺱ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻔﺎﺩ ﻣﻦ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﻗﻒ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻹﺳﺘﻔﺰﺍﺯ ﻭﺍﻟﺴﺨﺮﻳﺔ ﺣﺘﻰ  ﺃﺛﻨﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻣﻤﻨﻮﻉ ... ﻭﻳﻌﺎﻗﺐ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺋﻢ ﺑﻪ ﺑﺎﻟﻜﺎﺭﺕ ﺍﻷﺻﻔﺮ .. ﺃﻣﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﻗﻒ  ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻨﺎﻓﺴﻴﻦ ﻓﻬﻮ ﻳﻀﺎﻋﻒ ﻗﻮﺓ ﻭﻋﺰﻳﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﺨﺼﻢ ﻟﻠﻔﻮﺯ .. ﻭﺃﺫﻛﺮ ﺃﻥ ﺃﺣﺪ  ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﻳﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﻴﺰﻳﻦ ﻭﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﺤﺒﻴﺐ ﻋﺼﺎﻡ ﻓﻀﻞ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ... ﻋﻀﻮ ﺩﺍﺋﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻷﺳﺒﻖ ﻓﻲ  ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺩﺧﻞ ﺫﺍﺕ ﻣﺮﺓ ﻣﺤﺎﺿﺮﺓ ﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﻤﺔ .. ﻭﻋﻘﺐ ﻣﺤﺎﺿﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﺗﻘﺪﻡ ﻭﺃﺧﺮﺝ  ﺃﻋﺪﺍﺩﺍ ﻣﻦ ﺻﺤﻴﻔﺔ (ﻗﻮﻭﻥ ) ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ : ﺃﻗﺮﺃﻭﺍ ﻋﻤﻮﺩ ﺭﻣﻀﺎﻥ ﺃﺣﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ ...  ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﺑﻌﻨﻮﺍﻥ : ( ﺑﻜﻢ ﺳﻴﻔﻮﺯ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ؟) ... ﻭﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺷﺤﻨﺔ ﺍﻹﺳﺘﻔﺰﺍﺯ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ  ﺗﺤﺘﻮﻳﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻜﻠﻤﺎﺕ ﺃﻛﺒﺮ ﺩﺍﻓﻊ ﻟﻠﻔﻮﺯ ﺑﻬﺪﻓﻲ ﻧﺠﻢ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﺃﺑﻮﺣﺸﻴﺶ ﻭﻓﻴﺼﻞ ﺍﻟﻌﺠﺐ !..
* ﺍﻟﺨﻼﺻﺔ : ﺃﻛﺘﺐ (ﻭﻓﺎﻕ ﺳﻄﻴﻒ) .. ﺃﻭ  ﺃﺻﻤﺖ ... ﻛﻨﻮﻉ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺣﺘﺮﺍﻡ ﺍﻟﺨﺼﻢ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بوﺿﻮﺡ ﺷﺪﻳﺪ 
ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻛﻤﺎﻝ
ﺍﻟﺴﻼﻃﻴﻦ ﻭﻧﻘﺎﻁ ﺍﺭﺑﻊ ﻣﻦ ﻓﻚ ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ

* ﻣﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ ﻭﻫﻼﻻﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ.
*  ﺍﺗﻤﻨﻰ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺩﺓ ﻗﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻜﻮﻧﻮﺍ ﻗﺪ ﺷﺎﻫﺪﻭﺍ ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﺍﻟﻨﻘﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ  ﺟﻤﻌﺖ ﻣﺮﻳﺨﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻭﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ، ﻭﻳﺪﺭﻛﻮﺍ ﺍﻥ ﻫﺬﻩ ﻫﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻓﺴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻤﻨﻴﻨﺎﻫﺎ  ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺍﻡ.
* ﻋﻠﻰ ﻋﻜﺲ (ﻫﻼﻻﺕ) ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺗﻠﻌﺐ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﺍﺑﻴﻬﺎ، ﺟﺎﺀ  ﻣﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﺭﺿﻴﺔ (ﺍﻟﻨﻘﻌﺔ) ﻣﺘﺠﺮﺋﺎً ﻭﻋﻴﻨﻪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﺤﻘﻴﻖ ﺍﻻﻧﺘﺼﺎﺭ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ  ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﻳﺮﺷﺤﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻠﻠﻮﻥ ﻟﻠﺤﺼﻮﻝ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻟﻘﺐ ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺍﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ.
* ﻃﺒﻖ ﻻﻋﺒﻮ  ﺍﻟﺴﻼﻃﻴﻦ ﺍﺳﻠﻮﺏ ﺍﻟﺪﻓﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻃﻠﺒﻪ ﻣﺪﺭﺑﻬﻢ ﻭﺍﻋﺘﻤﺪﻭﺍ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻫﺠﻤﺎﺕ ﻣﺮﺗﺪﺓ ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﻫﻲ  ﺍﻻﺧﻄﺮ، ﻭﺧﺮﺟﻮﺍ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﻳﺔ ﺑﻨﻘﻄﺔ ﺗﻀﺎﻑ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺛﻼﺙ ﻧﺎﻟﻮﻫﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻨﺼﻒ ﺍﻻﻭﻝ ﻣﻦ  ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ، ﻟﻴﻜﺘﺐ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﻢ ﺣﺼﺪ ﺍﺭﺑﻊ ﻧﻘﺎﻁ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ.
* ﺣﺘﻰ ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻢ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺑﻼﻝ  ﻛﺮﻛﺔ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻮﻯ ﻭﺍﻋﺘﻘﺪ ﺍﻧﻪ ﻇﻬﺮ ﺑﻤﺴﺘﻮﻯ ﻣﺘﻤﻴﺰ ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﻗﺮﻳﺒﺎً ﻣﻦ ﻛﻞ  ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻻﺕ، ﻭﻟﻢ ﻧﺮﺻﺪ ﻟﻪ ﺳﻮﻯ ﻫﻨﺎﺕ ﻻ ﺗﺴﺘﺤﻖ ﺍﻥ ﺗﺬﻛﺮ، ﻓﺎﺳﺘﺤﻖ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﻻﺣﺘﺮﺍﻡ،  ﻋﻠﻰ ﻋﻜﺲ ﺍﻏﻠﺒﻴﺔ ﺣﻜﺎﻡ ﺻﻼﺡ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﻛﺪ ﺍﻥ ﺍﺣﺪﻫﻢ ﺳﻴﺘﺤﻔﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻭﻳﻈﻠﻢ  ﺍﻟﻨﺴﻮﺭ ﻛﻤﺎ ﻇﻠﻤﻮﺍ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﺓ ﺍﻻﻭﻟﻰ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻓﺴﺔ.

* ﻣﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﻨﻘﻌﺔ.
*  ﻛﻤﺎ ﺗﻮﻗﻌﻨﺎ ﺗﻤﺎﻣﺎً، ﻛﺎﻥ ﻣﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﻨﻘﻌﺔ ﺧﺎﺭﺝ ﺩﺍﺋﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﻤﻴﺰ، ﻭﻏﺎﺑﺖ ﻋﻨﻪ ﺍﻟﺨﻀﺮﺓ،  ﻭﺗﻜﺎﺛﺮﺕ ﻓﻴﻪ (ﺍﻟﺤﻔﺮ)، ﻭﻣﻨﻊ ﻧﺠﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺪﺍﻋﺒﺔ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺑﺎﻟﻄﺮﻳﻘﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﻠﻴﻤﺔ  ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺟﻌﻠﺘﻬﻢ ﻳﺘﻼﻋﺒﻮﻥ ﺑﻮﻓﺎﻕ ﺳﻄﻴﻒ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺋﺮﻱ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻠﻌﺒﻪ. 
* ﻟﻢ ﻳﻜﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ  ﺳﻴﺌﺎً ﺑﺎﻻﻣﺲ، ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﻣﻠﻌﺐ (ﺍﻟﻨﻘﻌﺔ) ﻳﺤﺮﻡ ﺍﻱ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﻣﻌﺘﺎﺩ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻟﻌﺐ ﻛﺮﺓ ﻗﺪﻡ  ﺣﻘﻴﻘﻴﺔ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻔﻌﻠﻬﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﺭﺿﻴﺘﻪ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺌﺔ، ﻭﺫﻟﻚ ﺍﻟﻮﺿﻊ ﻓﺮﺽ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ  ﺍﻻﻋﺘﻤﺎﺩ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻻﺭﺳﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻄﻮﻳﻞ ﻟﻠﻤﻬﺎﺟﻤﻴﻦ، ﻭﻫﻮ ﺳﻼﺡ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺴﺘﻔﺪ ﻣﻨﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ ﻇﻞ  ﺗﺮﻛﻴﺰ ﻋﺎﻝ ﻟﻌﺐ ﺑﻪ ﺩﻓﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﺴﻼﻃﻴﻦ.
* ﺩﻓﻊ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﺑﻘﻮﺍﻡ ﺗﺸﻜﻴﻠﺘﻪ ﺍﻻﺳﺎﺳﻴﺔ  ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺳﻴﺴﺘﺨﺪﻣﻬﺎ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﻭﻓﺎﻕ ﺳﻄﻴﻒ، ﻭﺑﺪﺃ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﻣﺴﺘﻌﻤﻼً ﺍﺳﻠﻮﺏ ﺍﻟﻠﻌﺐ 4/4/2،  ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﻣﻊ ﻣﺮﻭﺭ ﺍﻟﺪﻗﺎﺋﻖ ﻭﺟﺪ ﻧﻔﺴﻪ ﻣﻀﻄﺮﺍً ﻟﺘﻐﻴﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻳﻘﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻌﻮﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻰ ﻧﻬﺠﻪ  ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ ﺑﻮﺟﻮﺩ ﺭﺍﺟﻲ  ﻭﺍﻭﻛﺮﺍ ﻭﻛﻮﻓﻲ ﺧﻠﻒ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﺎﺟﻢ ﺍﻟﻮﺣﻴﺪ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ.
*  ﺭﻏﻢ ﺍﻟﺼﻌﻮﺑﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﺣﺎﻭﻝ ﻻﻋﺒﻮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﺻﺎﺑﺔ ﻣﺮﻣﻰ ﺍﻟﺴﻼﻃﻴﻦ ﺑﻜﻞ ﺍﻟﻄﺮﻕ  ﻭﺍﻻﺳﺎﻟﻴﺐ، ﻭﻣﺎﺭﺳﻮﺍ ﺍﻟﻐﺰﻭ ﻣﻦ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻻﺗﺠﺎﻫﺎﺕ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺭﺱ ﺟﺎﻫﺪ ﻣﺤﺠﻮﺏ، ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﺍﻟﺤﻆ  ﺍﻟﻌﻨﻴﺪ ﻭﻗﻒ ﻓﻲ ﻭﺟﻬﻬﻢ ﻭﺣﺮﻡ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻗﻴﻊ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻫﺪﻑ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﻜﻦ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻀﻤﻦ  ﺑﻪ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﻧﻘﺎﻁ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﺔ.
* ﻻ ﻧﻌﺘﻘﺪ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻨﺘﻴﺠﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺍﻧﺘﻬﺖ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ  ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻟﺔ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺍﻥ ﺗﺆﺛﺮ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻨﺠﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﻧﺪﺭﻙ ﺗﻤﺎﻣﺎً ﺍﻥ ﻟﻘﺐ ﺍﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ ﻫﻮ  ﺍﻟﻬﺪﻑ ﺍﻻﺳﻤﻰ ﻭﺍﻻﻫﻢ ﺍﻣﺎﻣﻬﻢ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻮﻗﺖ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻟﻲ، ﻭﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﻛﺪ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻀﻴﺮﺍﺕ  ﻟﻤﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﺍﻟﻮﻓﺎﻕ ﺳﺘﻤﻀﻲ ﻛﻤﺎ ﺧﻄﻂ ﻟﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺜﻌﻠﺐ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻧﺴﻲ، ﻭﺳﻨﺄﺗﻲ ﻟﻴﻠﺔ ﺍﻻﺣﺪ ﻟﻨﻤﺎﺭﺱ  ﺍﻟﻔﺮﺡ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻞ ﺑﺎﻧﺘﺼﺎﺭ ﻳﻌﻨﻲ ﻋﺒﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﺍﻟﻰ ﺩﻭﺭ ﺍﻻﺭﺑﻌﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻻﺑﻄﺎﻝ.

* ﺗﻮﺿﻴﺤﺎﺕ ﻣﻬﻤﺔ ﺟﺪﺍً
*  ﻓﻠﻴﻌﻠﻢ ﻛﻞ ﺃﻫﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻜﻴﺎﻥ ﻳﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﺇﻟﻴﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺃﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻱ ﻭﻗﺖ ﻣﻀﻰ،  ﻭﻋﻠﻰ ﻛﻞ ﻣﺮﻳﺨﻲ ﺻﻤﻴﻢ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺮﺍﺟﻊ ﺍﻟﺮﺻﻴﺪ ﻓﻲ ﻫﺎﺗﻔﻪ ﺍﻟﻨﻘﺎﻝ ﻭﻫﻮ ﻳﻘﺮﺃ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺴﻄﻮﺭ  ﻭﻳﺨﺘﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﺮﻗﻢ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺑﺈﺳﺘﻄﺎﻋﺘﻪ ﺇﺭﺳﺎﻟﻪ ﻟﺪﻋﻢ ﻣﺴﻴﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ.
* ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺘﺮﻛﻮﻥ ﻓﻲ  ﺷﺒﻜﺔ ﺯﻳﻦ، ﻣﻦ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻳﺮﻏﺐ ﻓﻴﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﺘﺒﺮﻉ ﺑﺠﻨﻴﻬﻴﻦ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺮﺳﻞ ﺭﺳﺎﻟﺔ ﻓﺎﺭﻏﺔ ﻟﻠﺮﻗﻢ  (2870).. ﻣﻦ ﻳﺮﻏﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺒﺮﻉ ﺑﺨﻤﺴﺔ ﺟﻨﻴﻬﺎﺕ ﻳﺮﺳﻞ ﺭﺳﺎﻟﺔ ﻓﺎﺭﻏﺔ ﻟﻠﺮﻗﻢ  (28705).. ﻣﻦ ﻳﺮﻏﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺒﺮﻉ ﺑﻌﺸﺮﺓ ﺟﻨﻴﻬﺎﺕ ﻳﺮﺳﻞ ﺭﺳﺎﻟﺔ ﻓﺎﺭﻏﺔ ﻟﻠﺮﻗﻢ  (28701).. ﻣﻦ ﻳﺮﻏﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺒﺮﻉ ﺑﺨﻤﺴﻴﻦ ﺟﻨﻴﻬﺎً ﻳﺮﺳﻞ ﺭﺳﺎﻟﺔ ﻓﺎﺭﻏﺔ ﻟﻠﺮﻗﻢ  (28702).. ﻣﻦ ﻳﺮﻏﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺒﺮﻉ ﺑﻤﺎﺋﺔ ﺟﻨﻴﻪ ﻳﺮﺳﻞ ﺭﺳﺎﻟﺔ ﻓﺎﺭﻏﺔ ﻟﻠﺮﻗﻢ (28703).
*  ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺘﺮﻛﻮﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺷﺒﻜﺔ ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ، ﻣﻦ ﻳﺮﻏﺐ ﻓﻴﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﺘﺒﺮﻉ ﺑﺨﻤﺴﺔ ﺟﻨﻴﻬﺎﺕ ﻳﺮﺳﻞ ﺍﻟﺮﻗﻢ  (5) ﻟﻠﺮﻗﻢ (2870).. ﻣﻦ ﻳﺮﻏﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺒﺮﻉ ﺑﻌﺸﺮﺓ ﺟﻨﻴﻬﺎﺕ ﻳﺮﺳﻞ ﺍﻟﺮﻗﻢ (10) ﻟﻠﺮﻗﻢ  (2870).. ﻣﻦ ﻳﺮﻏﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺒﺮﻉ ﺑﺨﻤﺴﻴﻦ ﺟﻨﻴﻬﺎً ﻳﺮﺳﻞ ﺍﻟﺮﻗﻢ (50) ﻟﻠﺮﻗﻢ (2870)..  ﻣﻦ ﻳﺮﻏﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺒﺮﻉ ﺑﻤﺎﺋﺔ ﺟﻨﻴﻪ ﻳﺮﺳﻞ ﺍﻟﺮﻗﻢ (100) ﻟﻠﺮﻗﻢ (2870).
*  ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺘﺮﻛﻮﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺷﺮﻛﺔ ﺃﻡ ﺗﻲ ﺃﻥ، ﻣﻦ ﻳﺮﻏﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺒﺮﻉ ﺑﺠﻨﻴﻬﻴﻦ ﻳﺮﺳﻞ ﺍﻟﺮﻗﻢ (1)  ﻟﻠﺮﻗﻢ (2870).. ﻣﻦ ﻳﺮﻏﺐ  ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺒﺮﻉ ﺑﺨﻤﺴﺔ ﺟﻨﻴﻬﺎﺕ ﻳﺮﺳﻞ ﺍﻟﺮﻗﻢ (2) ﻟﻠﺮﻗﻢ  (2870).. ﻣﻦ ﻳﺮﻏﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺒﺮﻉ ﺑﻌﺸﺮﺓ ﺟﻨﻴﻬﺎﺕ ﻳﺮﺳﻞ ﺍﻟﺮﻗﻢ(3) ﻟﻠﺮﻗﻢ (2870).. ﻣﻦ  ﻳﺮﻏﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺒﺮﻉ ﺑﻌﺸﺮﻳﻦ ﺟﻨﻴﻬﺎً ﻳﺮﺳﻞ ﺍﻟﺮﻗﻢ (4) ﻟﻠﺮﻗﻢ (2870).. ﻣﻦ ﻳﺮﻏﺐ ﻓﻲ  ﺍﻟﺘﺒﺮﻉ ﺑﺨﻤﺴﻴﻦ ﺟﻨﻴﻬﺎً ﻳﺮﺳﻞ ﺍﻟﺮﻗﻢ (5) ﻟﻠﺮﻗﻢ(2870).. ﻣﻦ ﻳﺮﻏﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺒﺮﻉ  ﺑﻤﺎﺋﺔ ﺟﻨﻴﻪ ﻳﺮﺳﻞ ﺍﻟﺮﻗﻢ (6) ﻟﻠﺮﻗﻢ (2870) .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*(النقعة) بتصلح المشي    


  
 

 
* والحقيقة التي لا تقبل الجدال إطلاقاً أننا  (لم نتعادل) أمام مريخ  الفاشر بالأمس (بل خسرنا)، فالفوز مع تقديم أداء  متواضع يعتبر في عُرف  الصفوة خسارة، فما بالك بالتعادل مع من سبق له أن  هزمهم داخل إستادهم   و(رب “خسارة” نافعة) ..!
* الواقعية تقول إن المريخ بعد (عروضه السحرية) كان مطلوباً منه الفوز ومواصلة المتعة وترويض أرضية إستاد النقعة ..!
* نعم، هي كرة قدم ولكن مع الزعيم لا مكان  للمبررات والعويل، فالصفوة  يختلفون عن الوصايفة، و(لا موقع في الإعراب  عندهم لسوء الأرضيات لذا فقد  تقبلوا ما حدث بلا تبرير وفتحوا ملف السطايفة) ..!
* الآن أمامنا مباراة (تقرير مصير) مع وفاق سطيف  لذا فإن جهود الجميع يجب  أن تتكامل وتتضافر، و(بعد العبور لدينا عودة  لإخراس آلسنة إعلام كبسور)  ..!
* خسر المريخ أمس فرصة الأخذ بثأره من (ابنه  الدارفوري) الذي أجبر والده  على فقدان خمسة نقاط منها ثلاث بالقلعة وأثنتين  بالنقعة و(الأسوأ من ذلك  كله إنقطاع عروض المتعة) ..!
* فاصل ومع (السصايفة) نواصل ..!
* إن كان الزعيم سيفقد بالدوري نقاطاً لا محالة فالأجدر بها أبنائه؛  و(حتماً واقع الفقدان أقل مرارة عندما تُهدر داخل البيت الأحمر) ..!
* لكن بصراحة يا جماعة : السلاطين كتروها ..  فقدنا خمسة نقاط في مباراتين  وشالوا منها أربعة و(نقطة ضاعت بتعادل  الفريقين وشباكهم استعصت على  المهاجمين) ..!
* المريخ الذي تعادل مع السلاطين يجب أن يستنفر  كل جهوده لهزيمة السطايفة،  و(على كل منا مهمة ودور ولاعب بدءاً من المدرب  واللاعبين والإدارة  والإعلام وصولاً لزلزال الملاعب) ..!
* بصراحة مباراة السطايفة يجب أن يقول فيها الصفوة كلمتهم كما تعودوا دوماً و(نتيجة النزال مسؤولية الزلزال) ..!
* الزلزال سيدك المدرجات دكاً، ويشعل الملعب بقوة تصل إلي بمقياس ريختر و(إحتمال اكتر) ..!
* يجب أن نحرص في (يوم تقرير المصير) على إرتداء ألوان الزعيم (الأحمر   والأصفر)، وينبغي على كل مشجع أن يدخل للملعب والعلم في اليد لنستمتع  بالنتيجة والإداء البديع، ونرسم أبهى لوحات التشجيع ..!
* لن تكون مشكلة المريخ في مباراة السطايفة في الجمهور؛ ولكن التجارب علمتنا أن المعضلة الأساسية ستكون في كيفية الدخول ..!
* نأمل من مجلس إدارة المريخ وضع خطة محكمة  لتسهيل دخول الجمهور حتى لا  يتكرر ما حدث في ملحمة الترجي .. و(تذكروا وأن  كل المعطيات تشير هذه المرة  إلي أن الأعداد ستتضاعف، والواجب أن تكون  الإستعدادات بحجم الزلزال الذي  سيضرب المدرجات) ..!
* لن نقول أن نتيجة الأمس لم تؤثر فينا سلباً،  و(لكن من يمضي بثبات نحو  هدف كبير وأمامه مباراة مصيرية لن يطيل الوقوف إذا  أصطدم بمطب في أحدى  الشوارع الجانبية) ..!
* (النقعة) بتصلح المشي !!
نقوش متفرقة
* (العترة) عند الكبار لا تتحول لوقعة و(تعالوا كورة السطايفة وانسوا الحصل في النقعة) !
* الذين أفتقدوا المتعة أمس سيشاهدونها (كاملة غير منقوصة) في معركة (تشطيف وفاق سطيف) ..!
* فاصل ومع (السطايفة) نواصل .. !
* ما حدث للزعيم بالفاشر أمس مجرد (إنقطاع إرسال) لإعطاء مساحة للإعلان و(المتعة ستتواصل في مواجهة السطايفة بأم درمان) ..!
* غارزيتو يحتاج لمراجعة حساباته قبل مباراة  (تقرير المصير)، والزعيم  سيحسم موضوع التأهل ويعود من جديد لإحكام قبضته  أكثر على الممتاز و(إخراس  المواسير) ..!
* بمناسبة المواسير : انت يا مزمل مسؤول من  الخير آخر مرة وفاق سطيف جا  الخرطوم متين ونتيجة الكورة كم وكان في (دفن  حمام) ولا الأمور عدت بسلام ؟
* كلما حاولت الرجوع بالذاكرة للوراء أو ضغطت  على (قوقل) لمعرفة ما حدث  لوفاق سطيف في آخر زيارة، رد (العم قوقل) بقوله :  (عفواً هذا الملف الأسود  مغلق للصيانة لما أصابه من تلف وخسارة) ..!
* يا محمد عبد الماجد : الملف دا عملتو فيهو شنو لانو أسيادو بسألوا وجايين البلد كايسين الرد !
* معليش انتو ما بتاعين رد .. (وضعكم دائماً مقلوب ..ماتش والهروب) ..!
* واحد جزائري ثقيل عرض على وفاق سطيف يعملوا زي  المريخ ويجوا من بدري  ويلعبوا مع الهلال مباراة إعدادية .. السطايفة قالوا  ليهو : (كدي خلي  الهلال يحل ديونو الرسمية) .!
* حل دينك عشان ما تبقى مسخرة والفرق تكسر عينك ..!
* وعينك للسطايفة تطعن في قلوب سموحة النازفة ..!
* وإتنزفي .. و(من مباراة الرد ما تتخوفي) ..!
* وابقوا يا ضل يا شمس ما تبقوا رقراق و(تكتلو من الإياب ملف وتدخلوا في أول زقاق) ..!
* ناس وفاق سطيف قالوا جاينكم زيارة ..( يا ريت تستقبلوهم بدون رجفة وتلاقوهم في ثبات ومافي داعي للثكلي والتلاتة تسعات) ..!
* بتصرخوا من هسه.. ما تكملوا طاقتكم ساي لسه الجماعة ما وصلوا ..!
* يكوركوا ليكم ما تجوا .. يجوكم تكوركوا ..!
* جني وجن الشافع الخواف وحسو عالي .. (براحة معانا ضيوف) ..!
* إتضيفي ..!
نقش أخير
* يا ضيفنا لو زرتنا
لوجدتنا نحن (بنزوغ)
وانت رب المنزل
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 
فيتو
سامر العمرابي
النقعة تهزم الممتاز

لا أدري لماذا يصر ناديا الفاشر المريخ والهلال على استضافة مباريات القمة في ملعب النقعة المتواضع في كل شيء.. ولماذا يوافق اتحاد الكرة على أداء مباريات القمة في بطولته الأولى على ملعب سيئ ولا تتوفر فيه مقومات السلامة الكافية لأداء كرة القدم.!؟
إذا كان ناديا الفاشر يبحثان عن النتيجة بفقه الغاية تبرر الوسيلة، فهي وسيلة جبانة لكسب النقاط ولا علاقة لها بالروح الرياضية على الإطلاق، وقد علمت أمس أن إدارة المريخ العاصمي دخلت في اتصالات متواصلة مع إدارة السلاطين من أجل الموافقة على تحويل المباراة إلى ملعب مورتا ولكن الطلب قوبل بالرفض التام.!
كنا نتوقع من إدارة مريخ الفاشر أن ترد المعاملة الطيبة وأن تحافظ على العلاقات القوية والراسخة مع الأب تقديرا لمشواره الأفريقي ومن أجل الحفاظ على سلامة لاعبي الفريقين على أقل تقدير.
ليس هناك سببا منطقيا يجعل مباريات الممتاز عموما تقام على هذا الملعب الفقير في حين أن هناك ملعبا جديدا وبأرضية جيدة في الفاشر هو ملعب مورتا الذي يؤدي فيه فريقا الولاية مبارياتهما ضد أندية الممتاز بخلاف القمة ولا ندري لماذا يصمت اتحاد الكرة على هذا السلوك الغريب.!؟
نعم من حق النادي المستضيف أن يختار ملعبه ولكن يجب أن يكون هذا الملعب مهيئا تماما وأن تكون أرضيته صالحة لممارسة كرة القدم.. وكان يجب على الاتحاد أن يكون حريصا على سلامة اللاعبين وعلى جودة الأرضية السيئة أصلا ناهيك عن هطول أمطار غزيرة قبل ساعات من قيام المباراة.
من المفترض أن يقوم الاتحاد بتكليف مراقب المباراة لمعاينة الملعب وكذلك طاقم التحكيم ومعرفة مدى صلاحيته وإن كنا لا نعشم في قرار جرئ بتحويل المباراة أو تقرير عادل يقضي بعدم جاهزية الملعب.
ظل اتحاد الكرة يبحث عن شركات راعية للبطولة ولم يجد غير سوداني التي تدخل إلى سوق رعاية الممتاز مجبرة وكذلك فشل في تسويق بطولته لأي قناة خارجية والسبب الأول كان سوء الملاعب وملعب النقعة على رأسها، لذلك كان يجب أن يكون الاتحاد أكثر حرصا على ظهور مسابقته بشكل محترم ولائق حتى من خلال شاشة محلية بدلا عن هذا الظهور الباهت كما شاهدنا أمس.
عانى المريخ أمس في ملعب النقعة على مدار الشوطين.. وبعد أن رفضت الكرة مطاوعة لاعبيه بالأرض اضطروا للعب الكرات العالية في داخل منطقة جزاء الخصم ولم يستغرق بناء أي هجوم سوى باصين أو ثلاثة فقط على عكس مباريات الفريق الماضية داخليا وخارجيا.. حيث كان يلعب نجوم المريخ كرة قدم ممتعة بسبب جودة الملعب سواء في الجزائر أو بالخرطوم.
شاهدنا كيف ظهر المريخ في مباراة هلال الفاشر في القلعة الحمراء والمستوى الرائع الذي قدمه الفريق على عكس ما شاهدناه أمس في ملعب النقعة الذي يهزم فكرة قيام دوري ممتاز من أجل التطور وإعداد منتخبات قوية وأندية قادرة على منافسة هلال مريخ فنيا وليس بالاعتماد على سوء أرضية الملعب.
يتحمل ملعب النقعة نسبة 75% من النتيجة التعادلية التي خرج بها المريخ أمس في الفاشر والنسبة المتبقية يتحملها بعض اللاعبين الذين لم يقدموا مستوى مقنعا ووضح تأثرهم بالإرهاق جراء المشاركات المتواصلة وعلى رأسهم راجي ورمضان عجب وبكري المدينة ومصعب الذي فشل في رفع أي كرة بطريقة صحيحة.
مشاركة الريح علي كانت مفاجئة وبعد غياب طويل وأعتقد بأنه لم يكن سيئا وأخطأ في كرة واحدة وفي تقديري أن اللاعب الذي كان يستحق أن يمنح راحة إجبارية عن المشاركة هو أمير كمال وليس علاء الدين.. ولولا أن المريخ لم يتعرض لضغط في الحصة الثانية بفضل تواجد تسعة لاعبين من أصحاب الأرض في المنطقة الخلفية لتعرض أمير المدافعين لوضع محرج.!!
ما قلناه عن أمير ينطبق على النيجيري سلمون جابسون الذي وضح عليه الإرهاق في الحصة الثانية وقل مردوده.
تخوفنا من هذه المباراة بسبب الملعب وليس مستوى المريخ وحدث ما كنا نخشاه ولكن رغم ذلك خروج الفريق بنقطة من هذا الملعب السيئ إنجاز، وكذلك عدم تعرض أي لاعب للإصابة.. ويجب ألا يتوقف المريخاب في محطة هذه المباراة كثيرا ولابد من التفكير الجاد في مباراة وفاق سطيف المصيرية.
ختام وسلام..
الدوري طويل..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 
في وجه الرياح
إبراهيم عبدالرحيم
“المشوار ما ح يقيف.. المهم وفاق سطيف”!!

* لم أنظر للنتيجة التعادلية التي خرج بها المريخ من مباراته عصر أمس أمام مريخ الفاشر على اعتبار فقدان الفريقين لنقطتين في ترتيب الدوري الممتاز.. وعودة الفارق لما كان عليه مع الهلال.. ولكنني أنظر إليها من عدة زوايا.. فالخسارة أو فقدان النقاط أمر طبيعي في الدوري الطويل.. والتعويض سهل.. ولكن ما حدث بالأمس يستحق الوقوف عنده طويلاً.!!
* أولاً.. خسر المريخ نقطتين.. بعد أن اندفع غارزيتو مطالباً بتأجيل مباراة أهلي شندي.. وسايره الجهاز الإداري.. ولم يقترح عليه أحد أن الواقع يفرض تأجيل مباراة مريخ الفاشر لأن فيها سفر.. والملعب غير جيد.. في الوقت الذي كان يفترض فيه اللعب مع أهلي شندي الذي يوفر احتكاكاً أفضل من مريخ الفاشر.. فضلاً عن أن المباراة تقام باستاد المريخ.!!
* ثانياً: خسر المريخ صدارته.. لأن درجة الخيلاء والكبرياء وصلت مبلغاً كبيراً.. بات معه الحديث عن سلبيات الفرقة الحمراء خطاً أحمر.. ولم يضع أحد أن الفريق يمكن أن يتعرض للخسارة أو فقدان النقاط في الدوري وحتى أفريقياً.. حتى جاءت مباراة الأمس لتعيد الجميع إلى الواقع الذي كان يجب التعامل معه بغير ما تعاملنا به.!!
* ثالثاً: تعثر المريخ لأن ثقة غارزيتو في نجومه أصبحت في القمة.. بل وصلت درجة الغرور.. دون أي تحسب بأنها كرة قدم.. ويمكن أن تبكيك اليوم مثلما أفرحتك بالأمس.. وكلنا طالعنا التصريحات الواثقة التي خرج بها الفرنسي قبل لقاء الأمس.. وأن جودة أو سوء أرضية الملعب لا تهمه.. وأن فريقه جاهز لحصد النقاط ومواصلة الصدارة.. فهل فعل الفرنسي ذلك.!!؟
* رابعاً: ما كان للمريخ أن يفوز في مباراة الأمس ويواصل صدارته.. لو لعب بالطريقة التي أدى بها المباراة.. وهي مسؤولية مشتركة بين الجهاز الفني واللاعبين.. فالمريخ الذي ظهر بالأمس أعادنا لمريخ بدايات الموسم الذي يفقد النقاط بسهولة ولا يلعب جيداً.. وليت المريخ لعب جيداً بالأمس.. ولو فعل ذلك لخفف من حدة الحزن على فقدان نقطتين.!!
* خامساً: نسي الفرنسي غارزيتو أنه خسر من مريخ الفاشر في الدورة الأولى وفي قلب القلعة الحمراء.. ونسي أن أصحاب الأرض سيعملون على تأكيد فوزهم السابق.. فتعامل غارزيتو بطريقة غريبة مع مباراته الأخيرة قبل مواجهة وفاق سطيف يوم الأحد المقبل.. وهي المباراة التي تكشف له الكثير قبل الموقعة الأفريقية.!!
* سادساً: المريخ دخل المباراة وهو متفوق على خصمه في كل شيء.. الاستمرار في الإعداد.. واللياقة البدنية.. والمعنويات.. والتغذية.. وكل شيء.. في حين أن مريخ الفاشر لم يتدرب جيداً لهذه المباراة والمباريات التي لعبها سابقاً.. وفقد مدربه شرف الدين أحمد موسى بالاستقالة.. ولكن أصحاب الأرض تفوقوا في كثير من لحظات المباراة.. وكانت هجماتهم الأخطر.!!
* بعد كل هذه المعطيات.. خسر المريخ نقطتين.. ولكنه خسر معنوياً قبل هاتين النقطتين.. ويقيني أن الفرقة الحمراء وجهازها الفني وجماهير المريخ كانوا يحتاجون لهذه (الضربة) حتى يستفيق الجميع من حالة الخدر اللذيذ الذي يعيشونه بسبب نتائج ومستويات الفريق أفريقياً.. وحتى يتحسس الجميع موطئ الأقدام.. وينظرون إلى كرة القدم بأنها يوم لك ويوم عليك.. ولا يمكن أن يستمر فريق مهما كانت قوته منتصراً طوال الموسم.!!
* خسر المريخ فارق النقطتين بينه والهلال.. وذاك لا يهم في شيء.. فمشوار الدوري طويل للغاية.. وكل فريق يلعب على عثرات الآخر.. ولو لم تحدث عثرات.. فالحسم في النهاية بينهما الاثنين.. والشاطر يكسب البطولة.. ولكن المهم فعلاً هو تناسي خيبة الأمس تماماً.. وتركها في مكانها في الفاشر والاستعداد نفسياً وبدنياً لمواجهة وفاق سطيف في مباراة رسم طريق العبور للدور نصف النهائي.!!
* ليس عيباً أن يخسر المريخ أو يفقد عدداً من النقاط.. ولكن العيب كل العيب أن يفشل في وضع الفريق المنافس في حجمه الطبيعي والتفوق عليه مبكراً دون انتظار وصول المباراة إلى أوقات حرجة ومن ثم البحث عن الفوز.. وتفادي تلف الأعصاب الذي أصاب جميع المريخاب بالأمس.!!
* أحمد الله أن جاء تعثر المريخ في الفاشر في هذا التوقيت بالذات.. الذي يحتاج فيه الجهاز الفني واللاعبون لتعامل خاص مع المباراة الأهم في تاريخ مشاركات المريخ في دوري أبطال أفريقيا.. وهي المباراة التي لا تقبل بأي حال من الأحوال الاستهتار الذي ظهر به الفريق في مباراة مريخ الفاشر عصر أمس.. ولن تقبل البدايات الخطأ ومن ثم تصحيحها أثناء المباراة مثلما فعل الفرنسي غارزيتو.!!
* تلك مباراة انتهت بخيرها وشرها.. وإن كنت أثق أن خيرها سيكون وفيراً جداً.. فهي (ضربة موجعة في الرأس).. وفيها تأكيد أنه لا كبير في كرة القدم.. وأن الواجب يفرض عليك منح أي فريق حقه ومستحقه كاملاً دون نقصان.. ووفاق سطيف يحتاج إلى هذا التعامل.. فهو ليس كمريخ الفاشر يا لاعبي المريخ وجهازهم الفني.. هو بطل أفريقيا ويملك ذات الطموح الذي نملكه.. بل هو يدافع عن لقبه.. ويسعى للقتال حتى آخر لحظة.!!
* في العام1989.. خسر المريخ إحدى مبارياته المحلية.. وكان ينتظره لقاء أمام قورماهيا الكيني للصعود لنهائي كأس الكؤوس الأفريقية.. فهتفت جماهير المريخ (الدوري في داهية.. المهم قورماهيا).. وهو ذات الأمر يتكرر بعد 26 عاماً.. ونحن نهتف مع جمهور المريخ (الدوري يقيف.. المهم وفاق سطيف).. فتعثر الأمس أمام مريخ الفاشر.. سيعقبه خير كثير لزعيم الكرة السودانية.. وليس ذلك على الله ببعيد.!!


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 
باص وخانة
أحمد دندش
شكرا للابن “البار” على “الإنذار”!

• غايتو الهستيريا الضربت (المحاميح) أمس دي كشفت بالجد الرعب الجواهم..

• المحاميح احتفلوا بتعادل المريخ..!!

• الغريبة نحنا ذااااتنا أمبارح احتفلنا بالتعادل لسببين..

• الأول للخدمة التي قدمها لنا مريخ الفاشر (الابن البار) وهو يكشف الكثير من نقاط الضعف للمعلم غارزينو..

• أما السبب الثاني فهو سعادتنا الكبيرة بالتطور الذي بات عليه (ابننا البار) مريخ الفاشر.. ودا ما غريب عليهو لأنو أهلنا زمان قالوا (الابن سر أبيه)..

• لكن دا كلو كوم.. واحتفالات المحاميح أمس كوم تاني..

• معقولة يا جماعة خايفين للدرجة دي.؟

• معقولة كاتمين جواكم كل التوتر دا.؟

• معقولة وصلتو للمرحلة البتخليكم تحتفلوا بتعادل (الأب) و(الابن).؟

• ياخي دا ولد وابوهو… إنتو مالكم ومال الرصة دي.؟

• يا بشر…(شكلة ما شكلتكم…ما تطلعوا فيها قميصكم)..

• في زول حيجي ويقول لي يا أخينا الشغلانة دي نقاط وكلامك عن الولد وأبوهو دا ما بيأكل عيش..

• طيب.

• أنا أسألكم سؤال صغير كدا..

• إنتو عارفين أهم حاجة إيجابية في تعادل المريخ أمس شنو.؟

• أهم حاجة يا جماعة إنو حالة (النشوة) المسيطرة علينا من تعادلنا مع سطيف ورباعيتنا في هلال الفاشر تختفي ويحل محلها حالة جديدة اسمها (تصحيح الأخطاء)..

• عرفتوا قيمة تعادل أمبارح دا شنو.؟

• يا جماعة..

• خلي عندكم (نظرة بطل)..

• البحصل لينا دا كلو ما ساكت..

• وكلامي دا بتتذكروهو بعدين..

• الليلة ما عندنا كلام كتير… لكن بكرة عندنا ونسة خاااااصة مع ناس (اعتماد)..

• هوي.. ما تسألوني كل مرة ناس (اعتماد) ديل منو.؟

• السؤال الكتير بيقل (المعرفة)..

باص بيني:

• احتفال المحاميح أكد أن المريخ يمضي في الطريق الصحيح..

باص طويل:

• غايتو لو ما كنت حاضر الكورة.. والله العظيم كنت قايل المريخ أمس مغلوب 19- صفر.

باص قون:

• شكيتكم لي الله.. حالتكم بقت (متأخرة).!

خانة:

• يا جماعة.. أي مريخابي يقعد يبرطم لينا ويقعد ينظِّر ما عايزنو.. الحصل أمس دا كلو خلوهو لي (غارزينو).!!


*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الزول  ده بعد مباراة  الهلال اول امس وبالفوز بالاربعة  لم يرد فى مقاله ولا كلمة وتحدث كثيرا عن استقالة مرتضى منصور بدون تن يتطرق لمباراة المريخ واليوم وبعد التعادل اصبح يوزع النصائح وهو لا يدرى ان اصغر  مشجع مريخى يفهم بمراحل كرة القدم اكثر منه .. يا اخى قوم لف وبااش عبط
                        	*

----------

